# Albert's Listening Diary and Musings



## Albert7

DEDICATED TO IZZY...

Dear Izzy,

After a long consideration, I have decided that due to a long separation from my wife and baby daughter Izzy, I have thought about legacy. I figured to start a blog-like thread here to share thoughts and my daily listening diary of classical and other non-classical stuff here .

Also this is a chance to share someday with my daughter Izzy about what I did each day so I dedicate this thread to my beloved Izzy .

So on to today's musings: It was wonderful to text my wife and looks like we are becoming good friends which is wonderful for Izzy who is sick today . Not sure what she has but she must have a cold?

Good news is that I will be staying over at my wife's condo to watch Izzy for two days while she is working up in Sundance for her job . So I'm so stoked to be with Izzy for a good long period of time. I miss my little Izzy:

Here is a happy photo of her:









Awwww...

Love, your Daddy
Albert


----------



## Albert7

Today was a wonderful day of listening progress:

I got to complete within 3 weeks of continual listening of the complete Mahler cycle called Mahler: The People's Edition on DG. Here it is:









Today was the breakthrough. I got hear all 5 movements of the Cooke's performing version of Mahler's 10th. Chailly does a wonderful rendition and needless to say, I am rather impressed. Critics have said that he conducts too lightweight and fast but I think that his 10th is good in balancing the gravity and dark humor that Mahler is suggesting.

Honestly I want to hear more Mahler cycles after this wonderful experience. Hearing different conductors do the symphony gives one a cubist-like portrait of the composer's works. DG did an exceptional job and the iTunes download was worth it.

With Mahler's 10th, I think that Mahler was trying to get into a different direction with his work. Gone are the heavy tragedy of the 6th and 7th and there is a brutal optimism that I read in the 8th and 9th. However, the 10th is punctuated with the realization of life being Zen-like and very calm despite the hardships.

Also the fifth movement with the flute solo at the beginning just spellbound me. I had to rewind my iPod and listen to it again for a closer read.

My favorite was the Mahler 8th . Personally it reminded me of Izzy so much and how much I miss her.

Good news is that my wife said that she wants me to be happy and that's important . Even though we are not going to be together being good friends with my wife is going to be crucial post divorce especially for Izzy's sake.

p.s. Getting some research for Izzy's future Suzuki violin lessons. Gotta figure out that one.


----------



## Albert7

Normally I do not have time to listen to more than one disc of recordings per day but I managed to do so . I got to listen to du Pre's early recording of the Schumann cello concerto. Very exquisite and passionate. I feel that her approach can sound "messy" but her youthful exuberance is what counts most.









The iTunes download only includes the Schumann cello concerto and that was it. A worthy 30 minutes for sure! . I think that the boxy sound is worth overlooking for du Pre's early performance I suspect before she signed onto the EMI label.


----------



## Albert7

Two Youtube clips just for you Izzy to watch next time I see you:


----------



## Albert7

Today I managed to be productive at the library in downtown Salt Lake City. Here is a photo of where I will take you Izzy hopefully next week when I see you:









Two special orders for the library archives that hopefully I can share with you Izzy:


----------



## Albert7

Today I forgot to mention that I upgrade my external DVD drive from a crappy Toshiba to a good LG SuperMulti BLADE one for my red desktop .


----------



## Albert7

Such a wonderful conductor here:






Hopefully Izzy you will be into Wagner like I am .


----------



## Albert7

Contemplating which recordings to procure off iTunes... so many to choose from. Probably will start with Maria Callas, more Helene Grimaud, and Sol Gabetta to fill gaps that I do have in my collection.

So excited about new possibilities in life.


----------



## Albert7

Late night listening to disc one of this wonderful box set:









Pollini just captures the essence of Beethoven so perfectly. Methodical yet engaging in every keystroke. He is like a master chef .


----------



## Albert7

Note to self for Friday evening:


----------



## Albert7

Forgot to tell people that they are free to comment on this thread if they wish .


----------



## Lord Lance

My only comment would be to tell you how favored and fortunate you are. To live where you do. To have access to a public library with an ever-expanding collection. To be given these discs for free. To be given these discs without a desposit. To have these discs for three weeks.

*
Blessed art thou; blessed thy place.*


----------



## Albert7

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> My only comment would be to tell you how favored and fortunate you are. To live where you do. To have access to a public library with an ever-expanding collection. To be given these discs for free. To be given these discs without a desposit. To have these discs for three weeks.
> 
> *
> Blessed art thou; blessed thy place.*


Yes, Ludwig. Such are the blessings of open intellectual freedom for all. Beethoven the composer would have appreciated it most deeply. Today is a good day as my tuba-playing friend Ben returns back from his Danish trip. It will be good to have the company of wonderful pals.


----------



## Albert7

Today's prize find at the library box set... forty discs of a cult classical label... Westminister.









Hello there Izzy, it's going to be March soon and your birthday will be coming up little one. Here is a lovely photo of you from last year's birthday when you turned one.


----------



## Albert7

Just finished up disc one of the complete Beethoven piano cycle as played by Pollini. Such a marvelous, slowly cooked set over 40 years of work and contemplation. Much better than the HJ Lim cycle I heard last month but as you can guess, Pollini has over fifty years of experience. Pollini captures all of the subtle twists and turns for each sonata like he is sculpting its glory.









FLAC files are great but hoping to replace those with the iTunes version as soon as it arrives. Using my Rockbox-ed iPod classic 5.5 generation 80 GB for this exploration.


----------



## Albert7

This was the cycle I heard last month Izzy. You may enjoy her youthful exuberance:


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this on tinychat right now and it is an ethereal experience. Boulez is able to distill quite complex harmonies into a fairly lyrical piece.

Pretty excited to present at 6 PM the complete Rameau opera/ballet Les Indes Galantes.


----------



## Albert7

People really know how to party with Rameau... encore was great. Presented this tonight in tinychat:


----------



## Albert7

Staying rather late to install Ubuntu 14.04-1 onto one of my desktops. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon planning to see this with my stepdad:









Tonight is non-classical day presented by scratchgolf on tinychat so looking forward to that experience...


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad and I decided to wait for the second time to hold off on the movie until next week. So basically I spent an afternoon relishing discs two and three and half of four through this wonderful masterpiece:









Pollini has a rather detached approach with emotional weight that I really enjoy yet feel intellectual challenging. For example, his version of the Pathetique or Sonata No. 8 is incredible and fierce. Unlike HJ Lim, he employs a lighter touch if needed and then hammers notes for dramatic emphasis. There is depth and maturity that one can see the cycle over forty years is incredible. Also I really enjoy the admixture of studio and live performances that show Pollini's genius in different contexts.

Nearly halfway through and I will update my notes here accordingly. Definitely a landmark cycle and I prefer him over Brendel so far but haven't heard Brendel's second cycle which was digitally recorded.

Right now enjoying with my stepdad this rather dramatic disc of Verdi arias:









Lots of energy but I prefer Mara Zampieri for Lady MacBeth.


----------



## Albert7

After hearing that total disaster of a Netrebko Verdi album, I have concluded that she should NOT sing most of those roles. Virtually no emotional depth and lots of forced singing/readings, it is definitely awful to see her approach the heavier roles just like the way that Natalie Dessay did before which ruined her career.

On the other hand I'm enjoying this fine specimen of the way Verdi should be sung... elegantly and full of verve and insight. Bravo to Jonas Kaufmann!


----------



## Albert7

The glory days of when I lived in Philadelphia back in 2003-2004 and ate chicken wings at the Fox and the Hound and then I remember hearing this song come up on the television:






Such memories.... non-classical music night on tinychat is going well tonight so far .

And missing Beth Gibbons' vocals...


----------



## Albert7

Finally up this morning... not sure what plans are ahead...


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this fine opera album with Ben and my dad:









Wow, such glorious singing from back in the days.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this one fine specimen of singing... Caruso is on point here. Lots of golden treasure never transferred to CD or mp3/AAC. I can't wait to see Izzy on Thursday and look forward to that.


----------



## Albert7

Halfway through the Pollini complete Beethoven piano sonata cycle. His interpretations are just so radiant and lovely. Such clarity in his melodic elucidation.









Right now installing Snow Leopard or Mac OS X 10.6 into a white MacBook which is rather awesome hopefully.


----------



## science

albertfallickwang said:


> Listening to this fine opera album with Ben and my dad:
> 
> View attachment 62022
> 
> 
> Wow, such glorious singing from back in the days.


Looks good! I have never heard nor seen that particular opera.


----------



## Lord Lance

So much variety, Wang. Good for you. I'll be starting Richter's and Pollini's box sets soon. Can't wait to hear the latter's Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata and the former's Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto & Beethoven's Third Piano Concerto.


----------



## Albert7

Heard this wonderful opera featuring Jussi Bjorling on this lovely Met live performance from 1940 (which I think was re-released on CD).









So glorious back then. We have our own golden era of singing today but it's of a different texture than yesteryear.


----------



## Albert7

science said:


> Looks good! I have never heard nor seen that particular opera.


A worthy experience indeed science. Middle period of Verdi rather fruitful indeed .


----------



## Albert7

Here is the Indian buffet place that Ben, my dad, and I are attending before heading to the Utah Opera.

Food pictures to come soon.


----------



## Albert7

Here are the four courses of Indian buffet I consumed to prepare for a three hour opera coming up in less than an hour.





















And the final course of dessert:


----------



## Albert7

Here is Ben and my stepdad Powell enjoying their Indian food as we talked a lot about classical music:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















And here is the pawn shop found MacBook that I am doing my posting here from:









Apparently it needs a new battery as the its current one only lasts for 10 minutes!


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm posting from the hub of the Capitol Theater where the Utah Opera is taking place at. So excited to see an opera I have never seen ever before in my entire life. Here is the scenery where it's all going down at:


----------



## Albert7

The opera was incredible and here are the tickets and the curtain:















Here is a press photo from the Deseret News for this production since people are not allowed to take photographs during the performance:









Short review: the opera was marvelous as I haven't seen it before or even heard a recording of it apart from a few arias. Singing was great and praises for Zurga and Leila. The production and costumes are pretty decent. I was touched most by Zurga's aria about being conflicted at the beginning of Act 3 and the final duet for Nadir and Leila at the final scene before Zurga is sacrificed presumably.

Considering how rarely this opera is performed... I didn't expect the happy ending for the forbidden lovers but it was pretty cool. The orchestration is that of a youthful Bizet a decade before Carmen. I really enjoyed it quite a bit. However, considering that any of Bizet's other operas are hardly known, perhaps if we did Bizet as composer of the month the audience here at Talkclassical can explore those in greater depth.

Good news! I get to take Izzy to day care tomorrow morning which means an early wake up. I haven't seen her in awhile so I look forward to that experience. Plus I can bring her that Bob the Builder doll that I got her.

Tonight is Downton Abbey time.


----------



## Albert7

Watching a BBC documentary about von Karajan called Karajan's Magic and Myth with Powell and Ben. I didn't realize that von Karajan was crazy in his personal life and like to drive fast cars.

Maybe Sir Simon Rattle has a secret life.


----------



## Albert7

Easing off before I hit the hay tonight for a long day tomorrow and adventures with my poor sick Izzy:









Oscar Petersen is just so relaxing to get some sleep... going to be waking up around 5:30 am tomorrow.


----------



## science

albertfallickwang said:


> Watching a BBC documentary about von Karajan called Karajan's Magic and Myth with Powell and Ben. I didn't realize that von Karajan was crazy in his personal life and like to drive fast cars.
> 
> Maybe Sir Simon Rattle has a secret life.


Of course he does!

We all do.

Mine involves a lot of mediocre tuna sandwiches leftover pizza, and cans of baked beans, so no one's going to make a movie about it.


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm enjoying watching Frozen with my beloved Izzy here who is sick and coughing but wearing her adorable Anna nightgown. Here are some snuggle up photos while I spend most of the day with her:















Also hoping to spend some time with her doing painting and listening to more classical music. Not sure what albums we will be listening to today.


----------



## Albert7

Here is my cute Izzy enjoying her breakfast and then looking all adorable .


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm letting Izzy do some exploratory painting while we listen to a Grimaud album off a portable Sony CD player which is this one:
















This album remains me of my all time favorites. Grimaud takes a rather placid approach to each of the pieces and she is pretty awesome in terms of elucidating the complex notes for the listener. Hopefully these works will inspire Izzy to paint from her heart.

Izzy is done painting and right now we are watching Cars together.


----------



## Albert7

Nap time with Morton Feldman's Piano and String Quartet on tinychat...


----------



## Albert7

Izzy woke up for the afternoon and she got a chance to play with the Bob the Builder doll I got her.









The Richard Strauss' Concerto for Oboe in D Major inspired her to do some artwork this afternoon.















I think that there is a strong conjunction between the visual arts and classical music. Izzy could be exploring that facet.


----------



## Albert7

Izzy's afternoon nap went well:



























She is awake now and listening to Ravel's Mother Goose on tinychat with me.


----------



## Albert7

Despite Izzy being sick, she was able to manage a few giggles with Daddy.









All while managing to listen to Haydn's Symphony Number 39 conducted by Christopher Hogwood and eating her early dinner of bread and apple sauce.


----------



## science

albertfallickwang said:


> Despite Izzy being sick, she was able to manage a few giggles with Daddy.
> 
> View attachment 62261
> 
> 
> All while managing to listen to Haydn's Symphony Number 39 conducted by Christopher Hogwood and eating her early dinner of bread and apple sauce.


Is that what they give kids these days? What happened to Skittles and cold canned spaghetti? I guess the good old days are gone forever.


----------



## Albert7

No Skittles or cold cans for Izzy. Tonight ended rather badly but not due to Izzy. Going to crash early hopefully to bed.


----------



## Albert7

Not having a good day at all. Waiting for the Centurylink modem/router to arrive today and did grocery shopping. I miss Izzy very much and can't wait to see her on Thursday morning.

Finished up disc five of this box set:









Marvelous playing as always and rather reflective. Hope to brighten up my spirits soon.


----------



## Albert7

Needing a quiet day so on tinychat I am vegging out to this wonderful track:






Just rich harmonies... shorter than Feldman's String Quartet No. 2.


----------



## Albert7

Popcorn and Mozart make for wonderful listening tonight.


----------



## Albert7

So excited for good news. I get to spend the next two nights with my beloved Izzy while my wife is working at Sundance for clients. This morning I felt pretty sick and full of nausea and hopefully I'm not getting a cold. This morning I put in the library CD of the Mahler's 7th Symphony conducted by one of my favorite conductors Sinopoli.









It is a distinctive reading and considering that I listened to the People's Edition, Sinopoli add his own flavor with a most rigorous approach with colorful emotional timber. He makes it sound spacious and very operatic. A lot of listeners don't like this approach and so far I'm really relishing it.


----------



## Albert7

Hearing this on tinychat with flutey and michaels... so lovely!






I wish that Izzy were here to listen to this with me.


----------



## Albert7

Here is a happy Izzy face:









Heard the sixth disc for the Pollini Beethoven sonata box set on the way to the downtown library tonight.









I have never heard Pollini so passionate and violent on the keyboard and he has such as clarity that it is incredible. Much better than what I heard with HJ Lim. No doubt that Pollini can separate each melodic line with intellectual precision that it is always an adventure.

The FLAC files sound great and I can't wait to get the version on iTunes to compare the sound quality. Maybe there will be DG bonus tracks.


----------



## Albert7

This trio on tinychat is making me feel happy again:






Debussy is just pure lyricism at his finest.


----------



## Albert7

My Rockbox'ed iPod Classic 80gb just died last night with its hard drive going kaput. Not good for a listening day. Going to be spending next two nights with my beloved Izzy over at my wife's place. Very excited and she says "fun daddy!"


----------



## Albert7

Heard this lovely album off iTunes.









Most unusual application of guitar soloing I ever heard. Atonal and certainly not stereotypical Spanish. I really love Henze's difficult compositions. He was his own man.

I presented this disc a long time ago at music group for a Shakespeare and music presentation.

Looking forward to seeing Baiba Skride play the Berg Violin Concerto this Saturday evening. Also excited about seeing my little Izzy this afternoon.


----------



## Albert7

67 discs of great fun! Looking forward to listening to this on my Android phone (HTC Amaze) player.















FLAC playback will be pretty awesome. Too bad this isn't on iTunes. 

Boulez is a most wonderful conductor so this will be a treat before I examine his compositions.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I was able to pick up Izzy from her daycare and bring her back to my wife's condo via Trax which is our public transit system in Salt Lake City.

Izzy was very happy to see me.









This is Izzy at her daycare this afternoon...

Then we went on the Trax with her stroller.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I completed disc seven of the complete Beethoven piano sonata cycle by Pollini while at Starbucks near City Creek Mall and the Trax headed down to Izzy's daycare. Marvelous work again and the Hammerklavier is just flawless to me. I had to listen to it on the HTC Amaze using the Neutron app for FLAC files. Not as good sound quality as the Rockbox iPod classic I had to return back to the pawn shop due to dead hard drive. In any case, I still was a happy camper. The advantage is that the Amaze can take any size of micro SD card.









I will review in more depth when I finish the whole cycle soon.


----------



## Albert7

Izzy having dinner tonight. I cooked up some Chinese stir fry veggie chicken for her and me. Then she is now watching Frozen.















While I watching this wonderful clip on tinychat with pals. Helene Grimaud rocking Alban Berg here...


----------



## Albert7

Strangest photo I have taken while bringing Izzy home...









It's like a WTF photo taken by William Eggleston.


----------



## Albert7

This one is just purely humorous!


----------



## Albert7

Izzy last night relaxing to her tablet right before bed:


----------



## Albert7

Morning Izzy getting ready and on the train to her daycare:


----------



## Albert7

Poor Izzy was missing Mommy but I was able to give her some hugs on the Trax.









Then she and I walked to her daycare from the train stop.









Luckily I just got to daycare in time for her to get her breakfast.


----------



## Joris

What a wonderful child, really

Maybe you've already mentioned it somewhere, but is there a piece of classical music that already hits a chord with her / she loves ?


----------



## Albert7

Joris said:


> What a wonderful child, really
> 
> Maybe you've already mentioned it somewhere, but is there a piece of classical music that already hits a chord with her / she loves ?


I played for her everything from Beethoven to Wagner to Morton Feldman. Not sure what her favorite piece is but I think that she really loves Wagner's Parsifal and Beethoven's Emperor Concerto or Piano Concerto No. 5 the best. Even she dug Morton Feldman's Piano and String Quartet (1985) a lot too.

She is truly my blessing and I hope to start her on violin lessons someday when I get a job soon.


----------



## Albert7

Just completed the largest iTunes download ever in my history... 1119 tracks and a digital booklet of this wonderful complete box set:









Two hours to download at the fast internet connection here at the City Creek Starbucks. Whew and I'm exhausted from downloading it. iTunes crashed once and I had to correct a duplicate file download.

I really love the fact that iTunes included the digital booklet too. It was over a 8 GB download and it supposedly is the largest iTunes box set available.


----------



## Albert7

Finishing up listening to disc eight of this most delightful box set of Pollini playing the complete Beethoven piano sonatas. Very worth getting. More listening notes after I complete hearing it all.


----------



## Albert7

Here are some Izzy photos from this afternoon at her daycare:















She is watching Cars right now on her tablet and going to take a rest from photographs tonight.

Due to the issues downloading the Callas box set via my laptop this morning, I am going to try to download the box set via wi-fi at home tomorrow evening during bedtime using my iPhone 6 and see if the the track tagging issue has been fixed. The problem is that I have out of order tracks every time I sync to my iPod Classic but surprisingly not my iPod touch or iPhone although there are some issues with iTunes? I deleted my iTunes library from my main laptop and will try to restore the tracks via iPhone and see if that clears up the ordering issue. Hopefully so.


----------



## Albert7

One last photo I promise for tonight. A selfie with Izzy.


----------



## Albert7

Izzy and I had a wonderful sleep last night. This morning we woke up almost together and right now Izzy is coloring away while we listen to the Bach and Baroque station on iTunes Radio via my iPhone 6. Here is probably the last photo for a little while of my cute Izzy coloring and being creative:









Tonight is going to be the Utah Symphony concert with Baiba Skride playing the Berg Violin Concerto so I will have to head back to my condo before meeting up Ben and my stepdad at Fleming's Steakhouse at the Gateway this afternoon. My wife should be back around late morning so things will be timed rather well.


----------



## Albert7

Looks like my wife is going to catch a movie up in Sundance so I will be back in town later than expected and I get to spend more time with Izzy.

So I managed to get more photos of us including a selfie:














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Right now Izzy and I watching Frozen with each other.


----------



## Albert7

Here is tonight's concert banner ad:









And Izzy is reading her book after lunch and her Frozen movie...


----------



## Albert7

Reflections on Pollini's box set of Beethoven piano sonatas.

I am moved by his intellectual rigor yet emotional depth. Recorded over 40 years, these sonatas are incredible in variety of mood and approach. Unlike the HJ Lim cycle I heard last month, there is not an ounce of rush to get done but a slowly cooked approach. Element of reflection which moves my heart.

Hammerklavier and the late piano sonatas are my highlights from this box set. However there is not a slow point and I plan to re-listen to those again when the official iTunes versions comes out next month. Pollini is a true master of his craft, and each sonata he examines with a plunging depth that is an adventure in itself.


----------



## Albert7

Izzy just discovered the joys of the Berliner Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall app through the Amazon Fire stick.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/home


----------



## Albert7

Sad Izzy as I leave with her to meet up with Mommy. Awwwwww....


----------



## Albert7

Before the Utah Symphony concert, Ben, my stepdad, and I had our dinner at Fleming's Prime Steakhouse and Wine Bar located at the Gateway Mall.















I had a huge dose of a rare burger with A1 sauce, French fries with ketchup, and onion rings with japaleno aioli sauce.


----------



## Albert7

The Utah Symphony concert tonight was totally awesome. On the program were the following pieces:

Richard Wagner's Siegfried Idyll, Alban Berg's Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, and Richard Strauss' Ein Heldenleben, op. 40 (A Hero's Life).

Here were the tickets and booklet for the performance:









Baiba Skride was the soloist for the Berg Violin Concerto.















She played exceptionally well tonight although the orchestra took a little while to warm up to her passionate style. She was subdued in the first movement and very forthcoming the second movement. I got chills in my body just listening to this live. The only other time I heard this was off a Mutter recording of the Berg piece.

The Strauss piece was exceptional too. I really enjoyed it and it got me moved by its autobiographical nature. It is a complex piece requiring a lot of revisiting. Also listening to Wagner reminded me why I never pay for the Utah Opera subscription as long as they don't do Wagner in our opera house.

All in all, a worthy live performance tonight. Next week is the Mahler's Third Symphony live and looking forward to that. Thierry Fischer is a most wonderful conductor and he was not overly dramatic tonight either.


----------



## Albert7

Got to sample February's composer of the month through this piece:






Played this on tinychat tonight and it sounds like a non-jazzy version of Stan Kenton to me.


----------



## Albert7

Re-downloaded the complete Callas box set via my iPhone 6 wi-fi and it works now! All tags are correct on the computer and loaded still in the wrong order again!

So it's a problem with the inherent way iTunes reads the Callas box set. Oh well. And it's not even the same order as the way I did download it the first time. Maybe it's too much Callas for iTunes to handle LOL.

Not the happiest dude but oh well.

Going to try to redownload with a third method which through the computer via the Cloud. Apparently I found out that I lose the individual album art for each disc but hopefully the ordering will be corrected accordingly? Will find out sooner or later.


----------



## Albert7

Looks like the third time downloading from the Cloud works! 

However, I lose the individual disc covers and get this version instead.


----------



## Albert7

Got four hours of sleep last night and it is hard. I miss Izzy so much. Today is the Super Bowl finals. Squatters Pub Brewery.


----------



## Albert7

Before the Super Bowl, listened the final compact disc of the Wunderlich box set and the Ives CD too.















So remarkable both albums.


----------



## Albert7

Breakfast with the minions Ben and Powell at Corner Bakery Cafe near the University of Utah campus. I am drinking dark roast coffee and eating a cinnamon roll. Yummy.









The meal of the compatriots.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this clip on tinychat...


----------



## Albert7

Here is my tribute thread for Izzy during her first one and half years.

































She is such an adorable baby. I love her so much.


----------



## Albert7

Here at Squatters a few moments ago for the Super Bowl between the Seahawks and Patriots.


----------



## Albert7

The game in progress.


----------



## Albert7

The appetizer of chili nachos with sirloin and Ben has a pretzel.


----------



## Albert7

The main course of chili soup with vegetables, carrots and celery.


----------



## Albert7

Halftime show. I included the official press photograph of Katy Perry because of the terrible lighting at the restaurant.















As much as I enjoy Katy Perry's studio albums, I think that she was awful in her singing tonight . Perhaps it was the acoustics? Seahawks are ahead of the Patriots now 24-14. Brady seems to be off form during the second half. Brilliant interception by the Seahawks.


----------



## Albert7

Patriots are now ahead by 4 points. 28-24 and the game is nearly over.


----------



## Albert7

Wow, lucky save by the Seahawks. They would need to convert to goal however.


----------



## Albert7

Patriots look like they win 28-24. Close call.


----------



## Albert7

Hurrah, football is done and back to hardcore classical music listening on tinychat now.

Enjoying this lovely and unusual piece:


----------



## Albert7

Just woke up and going to run errands in town before I get home.


----------



## Albert7

At the City Creek Apple Store and just wanted to post up another beautiful picture of my little Izzy.


----------



## Albert7

I forgot to mention that I was listening this challenging disc of Henze's guitar music with works based on Shakespeare.









I presented selections a few years ago to the monthly musical group here in Salt Lake City with Ben and Powell.

Right now listening while running errands downtown before the movie Inherent Vice at the Broadway Center theater at 3 PM.









This rather depressing and melancholy-filled album I got from iTunes along with the former one too. Loved the Rilke songs based off some awesome German poetry. Lieberson is definitely underrated for his lyrical compositions.


----------



## Albert7

Going to see Inherent Vice this afternoon with my stepdad at the Broadway Center Theater.


----------



## Albert7

Had a quick lunch on DP Cheesesteaks with my stepdad before the movie.









Before the movie I noticed that the toilet at the theater has a Pynchon-esque statement.


----------



## Albert7

Review of Inherent Vice:









Notes...

1) Joaquin Phoenix as Doc Sportello was incredible. He looked like a cross between Dudamel and John Lennon with cooler flair.

2) I haven't read the Pynchon novel yet but this is one of my favorite all time movies easily. Intellectual humor with highbrow allusions and lowbrow sexual humor.

3) This is not a bitter satire. Lots of parody and references from everything to the California drug culture to Nixon to Wagner's The Flying Dutchman. Good soundtrack by one of the Radiohead guys.

4) I think that not everyone will like this film. It is definitely an acquired taste and hopefully someday they will try to adapt Gravity's Rainbow.

5) This is my favorite P.T. Anderson movie. I thought that The Master was going to be his masterpiece but this movie is notches above with its tragicomic dark humor. It reminded me of Boogie Nights in feel but I never really cared for the earlier movie from 1997. Inherent Vice is a must-see, a true winner, and a great ensemble casting.

6) I never will look at Josh Brolin eating chocolate-covered bananas without thinking about the gay humor and Freudian pun there.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight on tinychat I featured this wonderful piece of Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 20 played by Clara Haskil.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight I really relished this piece on tinychat:


----------



## Albert7

Best still from Inherent Vice I saw today:


----------



## Albert7

Late night Kurt Weill on tinychat:


----------



## Albert7

Heard this lovely album from iTunes downloads:









I really really loved the existential music settings for T.S. Eliot poetry. Much better than the Broadway music Cats.


----------



## Albert7

From iTunes box set, I managed to hear the first four piano concertos of Mozart from this lovely box set:









Well worth it despite the variable sonic quality. Wonderful performances.


----------



## Albert7

I miss my lil Izzy very much. Tonight is a productive night as I present some musical selections like:


----------



## Albert7

Now presenting this:






Composer of the month is incredible.


----------



## Albert7

Another visual tribute to my lovely Izzy.


----------



## Albert7

I vote this album as the best of 2014 for non-classical.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this delightful album to be contrasted with the recording by Yo-Yo Ma using my Sony Minidisc player:


----------



## Albert7

Today instead of listening to any studio or studio live albums, I created a Sol Gabetta 2.5 hour Minidisc mixtape of some of her live performances and heard examples of her Elgar Cello Concerto and Saint-Saens one too. So lovely and vivid.


----------



## Lord Lance

Interesting listening choice, Albert.

I forgot to tell you:

I. Bernstein's Mahler's symphonies cycle on Unitel is a mix of one-shot movements/symphonies with retakes interspliced movements/symphonies. A hybrid of all four. Notable example is Symphony No. 3. When the camera pans around the audience, you can see the fluctuating numbers.

II. Bernstein's recording of Mahler's Symphonies with NYPO is *not* live. The cough might be from the people sitting in the hall where the Sixth Symphony was recorded. Apparently, they might've been recorded where people were allowed to be mesmerized with Bernstein.
NOTE: _The Sixth Symphony was recorded on 2nd and 6th May in Philharmonic Hall, Lincoln Centre in 1967._

III. You've not specificed the recording you wanted from my either Gergiev's or Boulez's Mahler box sets.
Track list - Boulez's box set and Gergiev's live recordings.


----------



## Albert7

This morning I went to get rid of some old Russian pop CD's and junk rap CD's at Graywhale CD Exchange near the University of Utah campus. They have a really great used classical selection across two shelves and box sets are located upstairs. Very clean place.

Here is a photo of their shelves for used classical stuff:









And here are my prized finds for today that I exchanged for:









One Jonas Kaufmann singing Schubert leider, Simone Dinnerstein, and a rare early Helene Grimaud disc on the Denon label before she went onto Erato/Warner then DG today.


----------



## Albert7

I just finished creating my Minidisc mixtape of random Vincent Persichetti songs including one or two parables and a few of his wind symphonies.


----------



## Albert7

On tinychat, listening to this right now:






Such lush sounds.


----------



## Albert7

Lots of morning errands to finish then will be back for non-classical stuff later today.


----------



## asdfgh

*Alberts Listening Diary and Musings*

Listening to Beethovens last two cello sonatas by Isserlis and Levin. These really are magnificent pieces. A little overshadowed, even though they are a staple of the modern repertoire.


----------



## Albert7

Persichetti mixtape listening this morning and did four symphonies in a row. Loved them quite a bit. He is very innovative in fact. Lots of dynamic changes and experimental melodies. People may dismiss his stuff as band stuff but he is way more than that for sure.


----------



## Albert7

A book by Amy Poehler who is one of my favorite comedians on Parks and Recreation show. And some more albums checked out from the downtown library.


----------



## Albert7

A very uplifting message I found near the Gateway Mall.

Love this!

View attachment 63289


----------



## Albert7

A prize find with a bunch of more compact disc trades... one of my favorite all-time pianists.

Lot of his albums to plow through for the future. The reissue is better but I love having the thick box and booklets with good liner notes.  Not on iTunes sadly enough.

View attachment 63290


----------



## Albert7

I have been on a Sol Gabetta listening binge lately at least for today. I heard one album and then most of her another album with the Shostakovich cello concerto. I really love her collaboration with Helene Grimaud. More please. Like a Duo II sequel. And her playing with Olga Kern is incredible too. Sol is a team player for sure and not a diva in her subdued approach.

Bravo!

View attachment 63291
View attachment 63292


----------



## Albert7

Right now chilling in the tinychat room alone while vegging out to:


----------



## cjvinthechair

Mr. Albert - like many of your recent listening suggestions - Weill, Strauss, Persichetti + others.
Um...I'm not madly technical - what can you tell me about 'Tinychat' & is it likely to appeal to an 'older' person ?
Any advice for listening/sharing etc. appreciated - thank you !


----------



## Albert7

cjvinthechair said:


> Mr. Albert - like many of your recent listening suggestions - Weill, Strauss, Persichetti + others.
> Um...I'm not madly technical - what can you tell me about 'Tinychat' & is it likely to appeal to an 'older' person ?
> Any advice for listening/sharing etc. appreciated - thank you !


Tinychat is an online discussion group and we can share music all together via Youtube. Very communal experience and it appeals to people of all ages. I will add advice about listening and sharing in a later thread when I can figure out to edit the posts here.


----------



## Albert7

Finished listening to this album this morning:


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this most delightful album on compact disc with my stepdad before I run morning errands with Ben later on.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> A very uplifting message I found near the Gateway Mall.
> 
> Love this!
> 
> View attachment 63289


Correction for photo:


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> A prize find with a bunch of more compact disc trades... one of my favorite all-time pianists.
> 
> Lot of his albums to plow through for the future. The reissue is better but I love having the thick box and booklets with good liner notes.  Not on iTunes sadly enough.
> 
> View attachment 63290


Correction for photo:


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> I have been on a Sol Gabetta listening binge lately at least for today. I heard one album and then most of her another album with the Shostakovich cello concerto. I really love her collaboration with Helene Grimaud. More please. Like a Duo II sequel. And her playing with Olga Kern is incredible too. Sol is a team player for sure and not a diva in her subdued approach.
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> View attachment 63291
> View attachment 63292


Correction to photos:


----------



## Albert7

cjvinthechair said:


> Mr. Albert - like many of your recent listening suggestions - Weill, Strauss, Persichetti + others.
> Um...I'm not madly technical - what can you tell me about 'Tinychat' & is it likely to appeal to an 'older' person ?
> Any advice for listening/sharing etc. appreciated - thank you !


I can't say that I am ideal to dispense on how to share or listen to music honestly. I don't claim to listen to classical music as an expert but more from the viewpoint of a Buddhist with Zen approach. I let the beauty of the music flow through my soul and absorb it emotionally and intellectually for cultural context. I listen to music on the go a lot and am not a purist in sitting down at home and in front of a stereo for many hours. Most of my listening is done on an iPod classic, iPhone, or Minidisc player.

Some ideas:

1) Let the music flow through your spirit.
2) Be brave to research and be open minded to the context of the piece.
3) Don't judge others on whether or not they are educated enough to appreciate any piece of music.
and
4) Just be optimistic if a piece doesn't grab you the first time. A second listening is always warranted.


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad just slipped this lovely symphony in the CD player.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this on tinychat right now with pals.


----------



## Albert7

Prize find hopefully coming via the postal service next week to upgrade my Minidisc player.


----------



## Albert7

Started from the beginning again with this wonderful box set:









I really relish the idea of binge listening to all of the Mozart piano concertos by various artists. It is quite a heavenly experience.


----------



## Lord Lance

How many cycles of Mozart's piano concertos have you heard, Fallick-Wang?


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> How many cycles of Mozart's piano concertos have you heard, Fallick-Wang?


I haven't completed one yet but I also have Perahia to look at.


----------



## Albert7

Completed listening to this most delightful album which I will present for tomorrow's program.


----------



## Albert7

Before the orchestral concert, we went to BTG Wine Bar downtown.

Here are some outside photos:


----------



## Albert7

Sitting down for the meal and appetizers and Ben's wine flight.


----------



## Albert7

The main course of shrimp with noodles and my salad appetizer and red wine.


----------



## Albert7

At the downtown orchestral hall, I listened to a wonderful piano and string quartet.


----------



## Albert7

The tinychat app certainly works on the go!


----------



## Albert7

And on to our seats to hear the Mahler Symphony No. 3 as conducted by Thierry Fischer. Here are the tickets:









Listening notes to come tomorrow after I get major amounts of needed rest.


----------



## Albert7

Such an uplifting video, this one... made me rather happy  today.


----------



## Albert7

Just picked up this finally:









A lifetime's worth of all of Verdi's music, opera and otherwise, all on the Decca label. And it's not Opera Rara either!


----------



## Albert7

Hurrah I am glad to see my little Izzy before the monthly music group this afternoon. So excited.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert, next week, if you want we can stage Verdi's opera [I found a playlist which includes all of his operas {well, excluding some} with English captions. Sadly, tc doesn't support CC, so I'll be watching through YT. Still, Verdi looks like a promising composer with his non-Wagnerian length or bombast. Maybe he'll stir my groin in a way no opera has so far.

Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## cjvinthechair

albertfallickwang said:


> I can't say that I am ideal to dispense on how to share or listen to music honestly. I don't claim to listen to classical music as an expert but more from the viewpoint of a Buddhist with Zen approach. I let the beauty of the music flow through my soul and absorb it emotionally and intellectually for cultural context. I listen to music on the go a lot and am not a purist in sitting down at home and in front of a stereo for many hours. Most of my listening is done on an iPod classic, iPhone, or Minidisc player.
> 
> Some ideas:
> 
> 1) Let the music flow through your spirit.
> 2) Be brave to research and be open minded to the context of the piece.
> 3) Don't judge others on whether or not they are educated enough to appreciate any piece of music.
> and
> 4) Just be optimistic if a piece doesn't grab you the first time. A second listening is always warranted.


Thanks - will have a look at Tinychat; presumably it has a section for each different interest, thus there must be one for (?) 'classical music' (?).


----------



## Albert7

cjvinthechair said:


> Thanks - will have a look at Tinychat; presumably it has a section for each different interest, thus there must be one for (?) 'classical music' (?).


Yes just go to www.tinychat.com/talkclassical and we will see you there!


----------



## Albert7

I got to visit my cute little Izzy this morning before the monthly classical music group:

































I enjoyed watching Frozen with her again. Too bad no classical music with her today.


----------



## Albert7

Preparing for the monthly music group at the Utah Opera Production studio downtown.


----------



## Albert7

Masterclass to be given by Baiba Skride in a few weeks there:


----------



## Albert7

I did my blind listening today after some Jonas Kaufmann presentation:
















Wonderful selections of Korngold, Lehar, and Verdi...


----------



## Albert7

I did first blind listening test with the third movement of the Elgar Cello Concerto. Sol Gabetta, Jacqueline du Pre, and Alisa Weilerstein.





















Alisa Weilerstein's version won by a landslide. 4-0. Poor Sol Gabetta lost badly . Sorry gal.


----------



## Albert7

Second blind listening test:

Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto second movement. First up, Anne-Sophie Mutter and second Nathan Milstein.















Mutter lost badly to Milstein this round. Oh well.


----------



## Albert7

Rosemary presented clips of the Met's Carmen with Elena Garanca kicking butt all over poor Alagna who cannot vocally match her.


----------



## Albert7

On to Chef Gao where we ate our dinner.


----------



## Albert7

My entree of spicy (very spicy) beef noodle soup:


----------



## Albert7

Each meal for Rosemary, Ben, and Powell:














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Albert7

Awwwww, Lenny why so serious?


----------



## Albert7

Listening notes for last night's Mahler Third Symphony.

Thierry Fischer did an understated performance which I really loved. Lovely trombone solo in the first movement. No posthorn however. Great lively ending in the last movement. The mezzo soprano did such a lovely job too with the choir. I was very very moved by this performance. Bravo!


----------



## Albert7

Did more interesting listens again earlier this afternoon before the music group to this box set:


----------



## Albert7

Ben showed my stepdad and I this most funny clip:


----------



## Albert7

One of my favorite German novels, favorite German film, and favorite soundtrack:


----------



## Albert7

If MTV featured classical music, this video would be the result:


----------



## Albert7

Completed up to the sixth piano concerto this morning:









Great iTunes download.


----------



## Albert7

Sharing an unusual clip with my fellow people here today:






Glenn Gould didn't play many French composers but this one scored a big hit with him at least.


----------



## Albert7

Valentina Lisitsa's rendition just brought chills to my heart as I played this on tinychat right now:


----------



## Albert7

Can I just say one word..... wow?


----------



## Albert7

Appreciating this on tinychat:






Unusual camera angles noted by the way.


----------



## Albert7

Thanks for Kevin Pearson for presenting this lovely clip tonight on tinychat:


----------



## Lord Lance

*Fever*

Down with a fever. Everything is so hot. So much head pain. Can't walk.

_Yes, our species get fever too.

_*
EDIT: A fever of 102.75. It is high apparently. I just feel painful in the eyes... otherwise still got raw primal power.*


----------



## cjvinthechair

albertfallickwang said:


> Yes just go to www.tinychat.com/talkclassical and we will see you there!


Did try to post a message this morning, but there was nobody else in 'the room'. Not a Facebook/Twitter user, so probably doing it all wrong - any help gratefully received !


----------



## Lord Lance

cjvinthechair said:


> Did try to post a message this morning, but there was nobody else in 'the room'. Not a Facebook/Twitter user, so probably doing it all wrong - any help gratefully received !


The main advantage of TinyChat is the quick and easy-to-use interface.

Except a crowd after 09:00 MST, Albeart usually sticks around. I'm online from 11:00 to 02:00 IST usually too. So, if you ever want to hook up, PM me.


----------



## Albert7

cjvinthechair said:


> Did try to post a message this morning, but there was nobody else in 'the room'. Not a Facebook/Twitter user, so probably doing it all wrong - any help gratefully received !


Yes I did post in the room and I saw you there. No one else was there.


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to the iTunes download for this lovely album.









Very awesome duo... two lovely ladies playing very nerdy music. Great sonatas which are uncommon.


----------



## Albert7

During my errands before meeting up with John, I was able to catch some random songs, some good some boring, of Coldplay, Lana Del Rey, Ariana Grande, Ella Henderson, and 2Pac. Quite a fascinating admixture.

I met up with John at City Creek Mall and he treated me to a lunch at MacDonalds and then we hung out at the Apple Store. Here he is testing out some Beats headphones which he enjoyed.









Now at home and chilling perhaps before a short nap. Going to drink some Coke for some caffeine now.


----------



## Albert7

Minidisc player time... conquering this album tonight. Should be fairly awesome.









Looking forward to two hours of Lisitsa playing all these concertos.


----------



## Albert7

My favorite James Bond opening title sequence and Carly Simon just kicks major butt all over this song. Composer did the musical "A Chorus Line."


----------



## Albert7

Lovely on tinychat tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Another version here:


----------



## Albert7

This clip is just very interesting in terms of bridging two generations of singing:


----------



## Albert7

Potentially offensive but funny as Hades:


----------



## Albert7

I miss my little adorable Izzy. I can't wait to see here soon. Today I have a job interview down in Draper so just meditating. We will see how that goes.


----------



## Albert7

Nearly halfway through listening to this delightful box set:









Sonic quality varies and Alfred Brendel's performance of the Piano Concerto No. 10 is incredible.


----------



## Albert7

Slowly getting rid of my old pop and rock and rap CD collection in favor of downloads.

Dumped more bags at Randy's Record shop at 900 South. Special ordering Duo by Helene Grimaud and Sol Gabetta on vinyl which I look forward to getting.









in favor of this lovely album on vinyl:


----------



## Albert7

Presented this tonight on tinychat:






Loving it so far! Never heard Zappa before so this is new to me. Boulez is incredible conducting this.


----------



## Albert7

I love James Bond movies. My favorite opening credits ever.


----------



## Albert7

Starting on Mozart's piano concerto 13 tomorrow morning before my "meh" job interview tomorrow afternoon. I love just plowing through all of the piano concertos!

Also winding up my way to collecting all of the Helene Grimaud and Sol Gabetta albums on iTunes slowly... both are fantastic! Alisa Weilerstein next too.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight I just featured this on tinychat to prepare myself for the big month of Morton Feldman in March:


----------



## Albert7

Quite a wondrous performance I presented rather late night on tinychat:


----------



## cjvinthechair

albertfallickwang said:


> Lovely on tinychat tonight:


Could have this on in the background, but couldn't sit & listen to it at a concert. Only Ligeti works I've bothered downloading are choral !
Met another Albert on Tinychat last night (he'd put on Brian Symphony no. 2 - more my style, though he didn't like no.1, which I'd loved at a live prom 3(?) yrs. ago) - but it was nearly my bedtime in England, & he didn't expect things to 'hot up' for 5 or 6 hrs.. Maybe we should institute a 'UK branch' of Tinychat classical !


----------



## Albert7

cjvinthechair said:


> Could have this on in the background, but couldn't sit & listen to it at a concert. Only Ligeti works I've bothered downloading are choral !
> Met another Albert on Tinychat last night (he'd put on Brian Symphony no. 2 - more my style, though he didn't like no.1, which I'd loved at a live prom 3(?) yrs. ago) - but it was nearly my bedtime in England, & he didn't expect things to 'hot up' for 5 or 6 hrs.. Maybe we should institute a 'UK branch' of Tinychat classical !


I am that Albert actually LOL.

Planning to listen to this Bruckner Symphony 0 on my Minidisc player before Mozart. Job interview this afternoon. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Albert7

Planning to hear more from this box set. Piano Concerto No. 13 starting.


----------



## Albert7

Trying to figure out that LP2 and LP4 modes are awful in this Minidisc player.









Well-built but sound quality worse than my iPod by a long shot.


----------



## Albert7

Presenting this lovely opera tonight on tinychat but no one has shown up yet for it:


----------



## Albert7

Glad that centropolis and trazom could join me for the lovely opera tonight.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> Trying to figure out that LP2 and LP4 modes are awful in this Minidisc player.
> 
> View attachment 63718
> 
> 
> Well-built but sound quality worse than my iPod by a long shot.


Just found out that it was an issue with my headphones that I was using. The Samsung earbuds work terribly with this player and my Skullcandy just work marvelously. So LP2 and LP4 are great with this one.


----------



## Albert7

Right now chilling out to this album on my new Minidisc player:


----------



## Albert7

Woke up to this lovely CD played by my stepdad in the living room:









And now enjoying some lieder sung by the great Janet Baker:


----------



## Albert7

Plowing through this box set up to Piano Concerto 20 right now:









I really am enjoying the clarity of Walter Klien's piano playing. And Alfred Brendel's too. A worthy box set.


----------



## Albert7

Logged onto TinyChat here at the City Creek Apple Store .









All while listening to my iPod classic happily.


----------



## Albert7

Another screenshot for the folks out there:


----------



## Albert7

Chilling out to Hank Mobley at the Apple Store:






I heard so many Mozart piano concertos today that I am running out of battery on my iPod classic.


----------



## Albert7

Another screenshot here:


----------



## Albert7

Another lovely song I presented on TinyChat today:


----------



## Albert7

For tonight's TinyChat selection, I selected one of my favorite Beatles covers:


----------



## Albert7

My dinner at City Creek food court. Greek food is so tasty but my salad was soggy .


----------



## Albert7

Gotta love this mashup with the Muppets and House of Pain:


----------



## Albert7

Presented this rather moving video tonight on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Played the lovely opening credits on TinyChat tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Had to play this hilarious clip for dedalus tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Next up for something more subtle tonight for the guys:


----------



## Albert7

Vegging out to this late night tracks with the TinyChat folks:


----------



## Albert7

Great animations here:


----------



## Albert7

Another great animated video I found for one of my favorite electronica bands:


----------



## Albert7

Featured this tonight for another favorite James Bond opening sequence:


----------



## Albert7

Heard this and thought that this belonged in the movie Fifty Shades of Grey!


----------



## Albert7

Featuring this piece late late night with the TinyChat folks:


----------



## Albert7

Late night piece with a bunch of guys on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Working on finishing up, or trying to, the rest of Mozart's piano concertos by the end of today. So lovely his late piano concertos. I really enjoy the subtle nature and wit of the melodic lines.


----------



## Albert7

I plan to see this funny movie down at the Megaplex at Jordans Common with my stepdad this afternoon then it's out to Joe's Crab Shack.


----------



## Albert7

Done with the film and waiting 40-45 minutes to get dinner. Very hungry.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

albertfallickwang said:


> Heard this and thought that this belonged in the movie Fifty Shades of Grey!


That's an outstanding piece. BTW thanks for the link with the Luciano Berio quote about that work (bolded emphasis mine):

"When I was composing Visage what attracted me, as always, was research intended as a way to *expand the chances of bringing nearer musical and acoustic processes, and as a means to find musical equivalents of linguistic articulations. This is why the experience of electronic music is so important: it enables the composer to assimilate into the musical process a vast area of sound phenomena that do not fit pre-established musical codes.*
Visage is essentially a radio programme: almost a sound track for a play that has never been written. So it can be played not only in the concert hall but in any place where recorded sounds can be reproduced. It is based on the symbolic and representative charge that is carried by vocal gestures and inflections, with the "shadows of meanings" and the mental associations accompanying them. Visage can also be regarded as a transformation of real examples of vocal behaviour that go from unarticulated sound to syllable, from laughing to weeping and singing, from aphasia to types of inflections derived from specific languages: English and Italian as spoken on the radio, Hebrew, Neapolitan dialect, etc. Thus, Visage does not offer a meaningful text or a meaningful language: it only develops the resemblance of them. A single word is pronounced twice: "parole" ("words" in Italian). The vocal dimension of the work is constantly amplified and commented upon by a very close relationship, almost an organic exchange, with the electronic sounds. The voice is Cathy Berberian's.
I composed Visage in 1961, before I left the Studio di Fonologia Musicale of the Italian Radio in Milan. It was also intended as a tribute to the radio as the most widely used means of spreading useless words."


----------



## Albert7

Here is the Megaplex theater where my stepdad and I caught the movie:


----------



## Albert7

How was the movie?









This movie was supposed to be a parody of the Roger Moore James Bond movies but it ended up more like a Guy Ritchie movie in terms of the over-the-top violence and crazy R-rated language. Lots of commentary on the British class system and it was odd seeing Colin Firth or Mr. Darcy from the BBC Pride and Prejudice dealing out quite a bit of violence. Sacrilege abounds particularly in the brutal church scene.

Ending was pretty sexual especially when you have the naughty Swedish princess asking for it in her butt. But definitely the comedy is pretty dark and it gets darker as it moves along. Was it any good? It was pretty entertaining and cool to watch the sly social commentary. However, not the most profound effort from the director of Kickass.

Still a must see I think on the big screen. Humans being chopped literally in half is quite bel canto opera like Lucrezia Borgia at its finest. Operatic violence all over indeed.


----------



## Albert7

Joe's Crab Shack where i ate a hearty meal at.









My stepdad and I ordered a round of beers:


----------



## Albert7

The seafood dinner was tasty for the fish and crab portions but I hated having too many French fries and onion strings. The root beer float dessert was rather yummy at least to finish up the course.





















Finally disappointed that tonight I didn't get a chance to finish up all the rest of Mozart's piano concertos. Got number 27 left in the queue for tomorrow's listening then it's off to Raekwon's album Shaolin vs. Wu-Tang which supposed to be good.


----------



## Albert7

SeptimalTritone said:


> That's an outstanding piece. BTW thanks for the link with the Luciano Berio quote about that work (bolded emphasis mine):
> 
> "When I was composing Visage what attracted me, as always, was research intended as a way to *expand the chances of bringing nearer musical and acoustic processes, and as a means to find musical equivalents of linguistic articulations. This is why the experience of electronic music is so important: it enables the composer to assimilate into the musical process a vast area of sound phenomena that do not fit pre-established musical codes.*
> Visage is essentially a radio programme: almost a sound track for a play that has never been written. So it can be played not only in the concert hall but in any place where recorded sounds can be reproduced. It is based on the symbolic and representative charge that is carried by vocal gestures and inflections, with the "shadows of meanings" and the mental associations accompanying them. Visage can also be regarded as a transformation of real examples of vocal behaviour that go from unarticulated sound to syllable, from laughing to weeping and singing, from aphasia to types of inflections derived from specific languages: English and Italian as spoken on the radio, Hebrew, Neapolitan dialect, etc. Thus, Visage does not offer a meaningful text or a meaningful language: it only develops the resemblance of them. A single word is pronounced twice: "parole" ("words" in Italian). The vocal dimension of the work is constantly amplified and commented upon by a very close relationship, almost an organic exchange, with the electronic sounds. The voice is Cathy Berberian's.
> I composed Visage in 1961, before I left the Studio di Fonologia Musicale of the Italian Radio in Milan. It was also intended as a tribute to the radio as the most widely used means of spreading useless words."


Thanks for sharing that piece last night with us. It was marvelous and kept me on edge like an Alfred Hitchcock movie.


----------



## Albert7

Batter up for this lovely piece by a young pianist that I do admire:


----------



## Albert7

Next up on TinyChat is this lovely piece I featured. Very difficult piece.


----------



## Albert7

Probably my last piece of the night before I hit the sack due to fatigue:


----------



## Albert7

One more piano concerto to conquer hopefully this morning on a calm Sunday. So lovely outside my condo. I really miss Izzy and I look most forward to seeing her tomorrow evening.

Wonderful box set and I really enjoy the transparent, soulful playing by Walter Klien.


----------



## Albert7

I started playing this clip on TinyChat just right now. Go violadude go.


----------



## Albert7

Next up on the batting cage:


----------



## Albert7

Now chilling out with trazom, clavi, and teamoretea on TinyChat with this lovely clip:


----------



## Albert7

Played this lovely cello clip for the TinyChat folks this early evening:


----------



## Albert7

Finished up the Mozart piano concertos finally then heard an aria off the Jonas Kaufmann Verdi disc again just to refresh.















Both iTunes album versions.

Then I spent all afternoon reflecting on an old Raekwon disc which was hit or miss.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight an unusual adaptation of Bach:


----------



## Albert7

Going old school with this clip:


----------



## Albert7

Uglyspy featured this clip tonight and I really loved it.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat, one of the rarer Brahms pieces I decided to feature tonight:


----------



## Albert7

For light humor tonight, I couldn't resist on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Thanks for avey for sharing this lovely piece tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Avey's next part to this postmodern masterpiece:


----------



## Albert7

And now for the final part presented by avey:


----------



## Albert7

Another Russian jazzy banger... they really must love Gershwin over there. Thanks to lapsangsouchang for providing this:


----------



## Albert7

Late night Peter Maxwell Davies' melodrama:


----------



## Albert7

Finally my membership for the AllAboutJazz forum got approved! Few days passed by for it. But it looks awesome. Right now listening to this lovely disc:


----------



## Albert7

I will be visiting my lovely Izzy every Monday evenings so who knows how often I will be online today but will be hitting up TinyChat later on for sure.


----------



## Albert7

Right now a bunch of random Haydn symphonies off a Minidisc mixtape before switching to my iPod. I am kept upbeat while running morning errands before meeting up with Izzy later tonight.


----------



## Albert7

Right now contemplating this rather exquisite iTunes purchase. Mutter does an exceptional job with the Bach violin concertos and my body quivers with that passion.









Going to focus on the Gubaidulina 'In Tempus Praesens' piece but needed to hear the Bach too.


----------



## Albert7

Can I say holy s***?

I just finished that Mutter disc and it was one of the most difficult albums I ever heard. Sorry, Morton Feldman. The Bach pieces are just masterly and it's great hearing Mutter play those with her fellow band who joined her for her second version of The Four Seasons. However, I would like to take some time to discuss Gubaidulina's piece 'In Tempus Praesens.'

For a short background, I would suggest watching this Youtube video about Mutter discussing this piece. Here it is: 




Ironically I heard this piece using my iPod classic and cheap white Samsung earbuds. And I was at Best Buy and ended up having to listen to the piece twice because it is very disorienting. Quite an admixture of bells and harpsichord (which may explain the pairing with the Bach pieces) combined with Mutter's violin fighting against the orchestra.

The question in the meaning of the piece lies in the title "In Tempus Praesens." What does that mean? I don't know Latin but after some research the title seems to allude to an obscure Latin essay called "Quaestio Ad Tempus Praesens Pertinens " written by Pierre Juvet. Sadly enough, I can't seem to find anything about this particular work because it's just that obscure. I suspect that the piece focuses on two themes: a woman's individual fight against an oppressive society symbolized by Mutter's battling violin solo against the density of the orchestral parts and a philosophical exploration of time. Temps in Latin means time but the depressing nature of the piece suggest more about fate and death.

Mutter plays exceptionally and I think that it's the only version of the piece available since it was commissioned for her. This is Gubaidulina's second major violin piece and it's the second violin piece I heard from the composer. There are moments of quite reverence and lots of violence. This tense piece made it difficult for me to feel comfortable and I think that the intimacy of the earbuds caused me to feel lots of inner pain during the listening experience. My body was shaking a lot and perhaps Best Buy isn't the best place to hear it but it shows the power of this composition.

How do rate this composition? Can I say holy s***? Really. It is exceptional and as much as the Bach comforted me, the Gubaidulina is at the crossroads of 21st century classical music. Disturbing and full of passion, this is an indictment of our lack of humanity or so I feel that piece says that to me. Just a personal interpretation. And you can't really meditate to this.


----------



## Albert7

I get to see Izzy in an hour! Woot.

I don't know whether she will get any classical music this time but I will play with her and that will be a fun break.


----------



## Albert7

Spent time with Izzy and had lots of fun with her. She got to listen to Haydn symphonies using my Minidisc player and speakers. She was watching Shaun the Sheep episodes which was awesome.

I also was able to pull her around Mommy's condo floor while she sat on a bath towel. Very cute!

Here are some photos:


----------



## Albert7

For Avey's A major or F sharp minor themed evening, I started off with this piece.


----------



## Albert7

Best commercial ever... when Pete Rock + Android = bliss.


----------



## Albert7

Featuring this piece in A major for avey's challenge:


----------



## Albert7

A major strikes again with this masterwork:


----------



## Albert7

One of my favorite all-time rap videos where you see them threw the mic to each other:


----------



## Albert7

Had to go the full F sharp minor with this lovely symphony for the TinyChat folks tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Due to interruption of my previous choice, I aimed for A major in this selection:


----------



## Albert7

Followed up with this selection:


----------



## Albert7

Last night share with this haunting piece:


----------



## Albert7

Got to love a super late night prank by the master on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Perfect remix time... OMG type of jazzy funk better than the original.


----------



## Albert7

Why are better hip-hop albums sounding like this one?


----------



## Lord Lance

albertfallickwang said:


> Finally my membership for the AllAboutJazz forum got approved! Few days passed by for it. But it looks awesome. Right now listening to this lovely disc:
> 
> View attachment 64052


How was Graffman's groove on Rachmaninoff's Second Piano Concerto? Did he bring _da good stuff?_


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> How was Graffman's groove on Rachmaninoff's Second Piano Concerto? Did he bring _da good stuff?_


Definitely a classic album. You should hunt him down later on.


----------



## Lord Lance

albertfallickwang said:


> Definitely a classic album. You should hunt him down later on.


My downloading addictions goes far and wide. There's a torrent specifically dedicated to performances of Rachmaninoff's Second Piano Concerto. It contains, among hosts of other classics and superlative interpretations, Graffman/Bernstein/NYP.


----------



## Albert7

Heard this lovely album of fabulous melodic cello transcriptions off iTunes download. So well worth it:









So cool just to hear Carmen arias and even Faure on the lyrical cello. Thanks Sol!


----------



## Albert7

Looks like Sol Gabetta's latest album is only available via Amazon mp3 and not iTunes yet.  Why Apple why?

http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Album-Sol-Gabetta/dp/B00TB5KSK2/ref=sr_1_10_twi_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1424212589&sr=1-10&keywords=sol+gabetta

Here is the front cover for the album:


----------



## Albert7

Heard this mixtape and really dug it!


----------



## Albert7

Featuring this lovely clip with centropolis on Tinychat right now:


----------



## Albert7

Time for another classic pianist to share with centropolis and dedalus on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this mysterious piece on Tinychat tonight thanks to mahlerian:


----------



## Albert7

I am watching this Corigliano piece on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Could not resist showing the peeps on TinyChat this miniature masterpiece:






and


----------



## Albert7

Then this exquisite piece:


----------



## Albert7

On flutey's recommendation, I had to present this lovely clip tonight due to the PDQ Bach piece earlier:


----------



## Albert7

Clavi put up this lovely Haydn string quartet played by the Takacs String Quartet:


----------



## Albert7

Late night playing of this rather exquisite piece on TinyChat for clavi, trazom, and pawsofnight on Tinychat:


----------



## Albert7

I miss Izzy so much but I know that today is going to be a good day. So remarkably nice outside with clear skies and brisk weather.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this wonderful performance with yodobear on TinyChat this morning:






Legendary piano playing.


----------



## Albert7

Saturday Ben, Powell, and I are planning to attend Baiba Skride playing the Beethoven Violin Concerto.


----------



## Albert7

Finally got to test the iSyncr software which allows one to transfer iTunes tracks onto an Android phone. I decided to take my ZTE Warp on Boost Mobile (no service) for a spin. Right now I'm listening to Lisitsa's latest album which is very remarkably meditative and beautiful.









iSyncr is very awesome. You ought to check it out at: http://www.jrtstudio.com/iSyncr-iTunes-for-Android if you have an Android device and love your iTunes.


----------



## Albert7

Played this lovely clip for the TinyChat folks this afternoon as scratchy tells us his story:


----------



## Albert7

Played this lovely selection tonight for the very busy TinyChat room:






I love Bloch and look forward to engaging with this piece.


----------



## Albert7

Here are prize finds from the downtown library this afternoon:


----------



## Albert7

Ben, Powell, and I had a quiet dinner at Harmons this evening. Good local supermarket.















I had the Southwestern stuffed chicken and a lovely cold green tea.


----------



## Albert7

Couldn't resist throwing on this clip for the TinyChat folks tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Such a classic track from my main man:


----------



## Albert7

Tried out this lovely piece for the TinyChat folks tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Some super late night listening with dedalus:


----------



## Albert7

A third of the way through this rather lovely album. Rest to be heard late tonight or tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this on TinyChat with trazom:


----------



## Albert7

dedalus and I are enjoying this lovely piece from Youtube on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

musicromsky, dedalus, and I are listening to this on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Dedalus, musicrom, and I are listening to this lovely piece.


----------



## Albert7

Another classic banger with dedalus and musicrom in the TinyChat room:


----------



## Albert7

Next up in line on TinyChat is this obscure composer:


----------



## Albert7

And now for something a lot more offbeat before the Lulu opera.


----------



## Albert7

Enjoying this lovely version of Brahms on TinyChat before the opera starts:


----------



## Albert7

Presenting this wonderful opera now at TinyChat:














A very exceptional production with English subtitles.


----------



## Albert7

Wow, full house tonight as we went through Lulu which may have become my favorite opera over Parsifal now.

Screenshots of some conversations:


----------



## Albert7

More clips here:


----------



## Albert7

More clips here:


----------



## Albert7

More clips here:


----------



## Albert7

Here are the final clips:


----------



## Albert7

Late late night with derleiermann, dedalus, lordbearloven, trazom, and spy for this great track:


----------



## Albert7

Another clip for the guys tonight late late night:


----------



## Albert7

Let the party begin guys... with dedalus and lordbearloven:


----------



## Albert7

The full album night with the guys late night:


----------



## Albert7

This morning enjoying this lovely singing that my dad put onto the CD player in the living room.


----------



## Albert7

Getting rid of some old rap and R and B and pop records at Randy's in favor of their quarterly special. Cleaning out the house still.


----------



## Kivimees

albertfallickwang said:


> Cleaning out the house still.


You keep a still in the house?


----------



## Albert7

Kivimees said:


> You keep a still in the house?


LOL! I wish I could distill in my condo and save a lot of cash for liquor. Sorry for ending my sentence there


----------



## Albert7

Here are some photos from the Randy's Record Shop sale this morning:


----------



## Albert7

Five things I found as bargains at this sale:


----------



## Albert7

musicromsky and I are enjoying this clip:


----------



## Albert7

A classical rap track featured on TinyChat with musicromsky and me.


----------



## Albert7

Another jazzy classic for musicromsky and me:


----------



## Albert7

And now this lovely track from my main man Bobby: H.


----------



## Albert7

Alone and jamming to this in tinychat:


----------



## Albert7

Still alone and jamming by myself to this wonderful album:


----------



## Albert7

Murdokken and trazom just joined me in the room finally.


----------



## Albert7

I found some awesome Sol Gabetta autographs on eBay today. I would love to share here!


----------



## Albert7

scratchy arrived here and this I feature on TinyChat:


----------



## Fox

albertfallickwang said:


> Today's prize find at the library box set... forty discs of a cult classical label... Westminister.
> 
> View attachment 61851
> 
> 
> Hello there Izzy, it's going to be March soon and your birthday will be coming up little one. Here is a lovely photo of you from last year's birthday when you turned one.
> 
> View attachment 61852


If you don't mind me asking Albert how much did you pay for the Westminster box? You need not reply publicly if you wish to send me a PM feel free. The reason I ask is I was or am tempted to purchase it myself however I read it was released by the Korean branch of Universal as two separate boxes.

The combined boxes contained a total of 124 discs. As you point out in your post the European and presumably American release only contains 40 CDs. I will likely purchase it nonetheless and I see the library sticker so hopefully you got yourself a bargain.

Finally I assume the young lady pictured is your Daughter? I saw her picture on your profile but was not sure if it was appropriate for me to comment or not. However since you have posted her picture on the forum I hope you don't mind me saying she is adorable.  I hope young Izzy has a great day come March.

Regards,

Fox


----------



## Albert7

One of my favorite rap tracks tonight for the guys:


----------



## Albert7

Fox said:


> If you don't mind me asking Albert how much did you pay for the Westminster box? You need not reply publicly if you wish to send me a PM feel free. The reason I ask is I was or am tempted to purchase it myself however I read it was released by the Korean branch of Universal as two separate boxes.
> 
> The combined boxes contained a total of 124 discs. As you point out in your post the European and presumably American release only contains 40 CDs. I will likely purchase it nonetheless and I see the library sticker so hopefully you got yourself a bargain.
> 
> Finally I assume the young lady pictured is your Daughter? I saw her picture on your profile but was not sure if it was appropriate for me to comment or not. However since you have posted her picture on the forum I hope you don't mind me saying she is adorable.  I hope young Izzy has a great day come March.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Fox


Hello there Fox,

Welcome to my thread. That Westminster box set is the USA version and I don't own it. I check it out from the local library and only got to listen to part of it in fact.

It is available on iTunes. Here are the links to the USA versions:











And yes, that lady is my lovely daughter. She will turn two in March. So happy for her 

thanks,
Albert


----------



## Albert7

A ballet piece for trazom... one of my favorite Radiohead songs:


----------



## Albert7

Flutey arrived and couldn't resist depicting this strange trip hop song:


----------



## Albert7

I am really digging this piece on TinyChat now. Flutey hopefully is enjoying it:


----------



## Albert7

Put up this for a rather quiet room tonight. Very soulful song by the great songwriter Tori Amos:


----------



## Albert7

An old classic revived for the group:


----------



## Albert7

And now for something in French, a beautiful language. The lovely Coralie Clement here:


----------



## Albert7

Time for some funk now that the bear has arrived into the room:


----------



## Albert7

And now for a jazzed up version of Bach by the great French.


----------



## Albert7

Continuing on the jazz classical trend:


----------



## Albert7

Time for some Diana Krall:


----------



## Albert7

Kevin Pearson on tinychat featured this wonderful masterwork:


----------



## Albert7

Norah Jones' new band on Blue Note:


----------



## Albert7

Mellow tracks for the late night folks on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Sexy string quartet eh? Sol Gabetta has competition .


----------



## Albert7

clavi and I are digging with the other guys tonight on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Had to show clavi, trazom, and talkclassical the funny clip:


----------



## Albert7

Shared this wonderful clip with the guys tonight. Hope that they are enjoying it:


----------



## Albert7

Then septimal appears on the TinyChat scene so went full Asian on him LOL


----------



## Albert7

Septimal played this clip here for us:


----------



## Albert7

Okay this was politically incorrect but still.


----------



## Albert7

For humor amongst the guys, I had to feature this questionably bad taste clip.


----------



## Albert7

Now to John Adams' aria from The Death of Klinghoffer opera for the guys late night:


----------



## Albert7

Keeping the bear awake with a dark examination of the underbelly of LA society.


----------



## Albert7

This morning my stepdad put on this CD set. Very lovely.


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm enjoying this classic Tori Amos album with Powell, Ben, and me:


----------



## Albert7

For the Tinychat including musicrom, bear, and flutey, I played this wonderful track:


----------



## Albert7

Hoping to catch up listening to this album and finishing it up:


----------



## Albert7

Right now listening to this lovely disc with Ben and my stepdad:


----------



## Albert7

La Stupenda finally!... Such vocal "wet dreams" here. Her vocals just melt into my ears. Bellini is wonderful too.

My heart is touched when my stepdad put this into the CD player.


----------



## Albert7

La Stupenda on a live recording (and Scotto too) that my stepdad just put into the CD player. Too bad the sonics are meh to me.


----------



## Albert7

The lordlance and I are listening to this on TinyChat before I leave for the concert and dinner with Ben and Powell.


----------



## Albert7

Can I just say divine?  Callas on CD that my stepdad put into the living room player. I am relishing Valletti who joins her for the fray.









Sadly enough, the opera has cuts here.


----------



## Albert7

On Youtube right now I'm hearing this lovely piece by Joan Tower:


----------



## Albert7

Finished listening to this wonderful album and finally got all of Sol Gabetta's albums from iTunes finally... next is Helene Grimaud:









Four Seasons on the cello just as winning as on the violin. Bingo! Ate some terrible MacDonalds burgers a few minutes ago... two cheeseburgers blehhhhhhh...


----------



## Albert7

Dinner at Pleiku was a bargain tonight. I had ordered beef pho.


----------



## Albert7

Some photos of our meals. I had the beef ball pho.


----------



## Albert7

The concert at the Utah Symphony tonight was fabulous. Prokofiev's First Symphony was done pretty well. I really enjoyed Augusta Reed Thomas' premiere of EOS (Goddess of the Dawn). It was reminding me of Boulez but not as avant-garde sounding.

Baiba Skride did very well with the Beethoven Violin Concerto. She has good dynamics and lyrical approach in her playing. Here are some photos.


----------



## Albert7

Back at home now so on TinyChat played this for trazom and talkclassical.


----------



## Albert7

Showed Der Leiermann this wonderful clip in the temporary chatroom:


----------



## Albert7

Ben, Powell, and I are listening to this fine recording on the CD player this morning:









Still Rossini does a lot of musical quotations but isn't postmodern. He is a fun melody maker but never on the level of Wagner or Berg.


----------



## Albert7

This early afternoon, Powell and Ben and I attended the buffet at Saffron Valley.


----------



## Albert7

And here are the courses for the buffet I consumed before supermarket shopping then home.


----------



## Albert7

Watching The Interview on DVD with my stepdad and Ben right now.









Eminem is just funny!  Opening scene that is.


----------



## Albert7

Put this up for musicrom1, bear, and lapsangdrinkspeur on Tinychat:


----------



## Albert7

Full room today on a Sunday afternoon. Put this lovely clip up for the folks at TinyChat.


----------



## Albert7

Celebrating more old recordings today with the TinyChat folks. Flutey has her video feed functioning now.


----------



## Albert7

For old recording Sunday, i presented this for the TinyChat group:


----------



## Albert7

Showed my stepdad the first ever track on my Maria Callas box set.









Not a fan of Wagner in Italian but it is an important historical record of singing for all time. Also praises to Warner/EMI for doing a kickbutt job on the remasters.

My stepdad ended up playing another Wagner compilation CD instead. Oh well .


----------



## Albert7

Played for Mahlerian in TinyChat along with other folks.






And scratchgolf joined us just now.


----------



## Albert7

Watching Downton Abbey with my stepdad and featuring this clip on TinyChat fray:






Enjoying a classic performance here .


----------



## Albert7

Another instant classics for the folks on TinyChat group tonight. clavi just joined us here:


----------



## Albert7

goldenpuerlapsang suggested this wonderful Lizst performance tonight on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

For a quiet TinyChat room tonight, a lovely gem of Beethoven songs.


----------



## Albert7

Another intimate performance which is just magical for the TinyChat folks tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Flutey is back into Tinychat along with clavi and other TinyChat folks so I play this secretly awesome gem:


----------



## Albert7

scratchy just arrived in the TinyChat room which is busy late and so I had to drop this wonderful gem for him:


----------



## Albert7

Tonight late with bear and puerlapsangsouchong, listening to this rather exquisite clip:


----------



## Albert7

Just woke up and still feeling tired. Not a good Monday morning. I miss Izzy and will get to see her tonight hopefully.


----------



## Albert7

musicromsky and I are enjoying some lovely symphonies by Haydn this morning:


----------



## Albert7

Bear and I are listening to this fine concerto in the TinyChat room:


----------



## Albert7

Bear, oolongtea, and I are crashing the TinyChat room with this fine masterwork:


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert, I and an unknown stranger are watching this most respectable effort at piano trio:


----------



## Albert7

Today at 5:30 PM I get to see my lovely little Izzy after a whole week. I hope that she is happy today. In the meantime, on TinyChat and ripping more CD's on the desktop. It's a nice and sunny and quiet day outside which is a blessing.


----------



## Albert7

Musicromsky just came back from class so featured this in TinyChat this morning:


----------



## Albert7

The bear left and flutey just joined us in TinyChat so I put on this:


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I went back to basics in TinyChat with this piece:


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> This afternoon I went back to basics in TinyChat with this piece:


The original vinyl cover for this is:


----------



## Albert7

Managed to get through a third of this lovely album:


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's visit with Izzy went well.





















Thanks to the UTA bus driver who gave me an orange on the way home.


----------



## Albert7

Kevin Pearson and clavi and flutey and dedalus and and mahlerian and avey and a few others are here. And I decide to feature a wonderful selection here at:


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's special feature for the late night TinyChat folks:


----------



## Lord Lance

Listening to this work with Flutey, Albert, Deadlus, Trazom and Kevin Pearson, Clavichorder:


----------



## Albert7

Feeling sleepy after what seems like a rather weary Monday.


----------



## Lord Lance

albertfallickwang said:


> Feeling sleepy after what seems like a rather weary Monday.


Aren't *all *Mondays weary?


----------



## Albert7

Awake finally. Time for a much better day.


----------



## Albert7

Finished up listening to Sol Gabetta's second Vivaldi album this morning. So marvelous! I miss my little Izzy and someday I hope that she will get to listen to this with me:


----------



## Albert7

coffee and I are listening to this lovely track on TinyChat this morning:


----------



## Albert7

Checking out some Vilde Frang with coffee and myself on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

teamode and michaels2 and I are listening to this lovely track on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian1 and musicrom1 have joined the TinyChat fray so I ended up putting this:


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> mahlerian1 and musicrom1 have joined the TinyChat fray so I ended up putting this:


Sound quality was pretty bad for the Frang version so mahlerian1 switched it to the same violin concerto played by Hilary Hahn.






Conclusion: bootlegged videos are cool but not via cell phone .


----------



## Albert7

scratch came in the room for a little bit then left and then I decided to play this lovely number:


----------



## Albert7

goldenpuer played this jazz banger for flutey and myself (with cuteizzy) on TinyChat.


----------



## Albert7

Now in TinyChat I present this cabaret number composed by Kurt Weill (I believe):


----------



## Albert7

michaels just joined us for the melee and now we have flutey and goldenpuer digging this too:


----------



## Albert7

Time to add some classically influenced jazz into the mix now that scratch is back:


----------



## Albert7

Just found a very cool album by a French hip-hop group called Gasoline!


----------



## Albert7

Heard one of my favorite TV commercials during the Larry Wigmore show on Comedy Central:






Mos Def instrumental.


----------



## Albert7

Now that we have a full house with dragonflutey, goldenpuer, bear, scratchy38, spy, trazom and me on TinyChat.

A lovely early piece by Stockhausen.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian and musicrom1 rejoined us again into the TinyChat room and so I played it for the group:


----------



## Albert7

For the late night crowd, I decided to present this fascinating clip of Diana Damrau.






I love the way Damrau waves a gun while singing exquisitely.


----------



## Albert7

I finally got iSyncr to play all nice with my two Android phones, ZTE Warp and HTC Amaze, tonight and that was a breakthrough. In fact, the album art got to be all working finally which is a blessing.


----------



## Albert7

A popular classic featured late night as soon as bearsgogrowl comes back into the fray.






Beloved Lisitsa executing some rather fine emotional playing here. Clap clap clap.


----------



## Albert7

We all were talking about Fifty Shades of Grey and so Tallis popped up... so here is a song from that awful movie with a great soundtrack that I feature:






People, cue up Games of Thrones instead.


----------



## Albert7

And now for the super late night crowd on TinyChat, I feature this lovely performance:


----------



## Albert7

Woke up this morning... at 9 AM. What?


----------



## Albert7

Right I'm done listening to this rather exquisite album of the third volume of Vivaldi pieces that Sol Gabetta plays with her family. She is just so delightful and this is recorded just perfectly with the awesome balance.

Track eight is a highlight with complete pizzicato control there. I am impressed, Sol! Keep up the good work girl.


----------



## Albert7

goldenpuer, bear, and michaels have joined me at the TinyChat where I am at the Apple Store. I put on this lovely clip:


----------



## Albert7

One of my favorite actresses working today is Marion Cotillard.

Here you go folks:









I haven't seen her latest movie yet but hopefully I will catch it. Two Days, One Night looks fabulous.


----------



## Albert7

I picked up some Sony headphones MDRZX100 ZX Series to replace some broken ones that I had to return to Best Buy. Much better cord and no fraying.


----------



## Albert7

Shared this lovely clip on Tinychat with the afternoon crowd.

More beautiful music.


----------



## Albert7

Two Morton Feldman albums from iTunes to present this upcoming Sunday:


----------



## Albert7

clavi, mahlerian, and septimaltritone just joined us so had to screenshot here.









Right now enjoying Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## Albert7

septimaltritone featured this lovely piece up on TinyChat for us:


----------



## Albert7

I learned something from TinyChat today and it's just so gross:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Lotito

Please remind me what I love about my sushi so much.

No shopping carts please .


----------



## Albert7

flutey just joined us now with a bunch of guys here so I feature this piece:


----------



## Albert7

Another screenshot of the adventures now that spy1 has joined us:









Very fascinating conversation that's for sure.


----------



## Albert7

After a rather oddball Otomo Yoshihide selection from goldenpuer as everyone else left, I decide to play this:


----------



## Albert7

Had a chance to listen to the opening numbers again for this lovely album:


----------



## Albert7

For lighter music, I completed listening to this lovely album during my grocery shopping at Harmon's.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight we have flutey, mahlerian1, musicrom1, bear. spy, trazom, and I listening to this rather lovely track played by the fierce Alisa Weilerstein.


----------



## Albert7

bear just woke up and so I delivered this lovely piece to the public TinyChat folks:


----------



## Albert7

Time to enjoy some Agon with the TinyChat and so the folks should have a blast with it tonight hopefully:


----------



## Albert7

And now for something more menacing sounding for the TinyChat crowd:


----------



## Albert7

Awake finally but barely. Now which classical piece to listen to this morning?


----------



## Azol

Stuart Dempster - Morning Light


----------



## Albert7

bear just dropped in this morning into TinyChat and played this lovely gem because he left unexpectedly:


----------



## Albert7

musicrom1 just joined me for the fray so I decided to play this on TinyChat with him:


----------



## Albert7

Hurrah it's finally snowing out here in Salt Lake City and it looks wonderful. I miss my little Izzy and hope that she's bundled up warm for this weather.


----------



## Albert7

michael just joined us and musicrom1 left for lunch so this lovely selection is here:


----------



## Albert7

lookingworth just joined us and michael left the TinyChat room while I'm eating fruit salad for lunch so I put on this lovely symphony:


----------



## Albert7

Alone in the TinyChat room so relaxing and napping to this wonderful music by Glenn Gould. All his Beethoven sonatas that he played.


----------



## Rose

Albert, I apologize for being scarce. Life's just been busy and I feel I've been rude. I do appreciate your telling me about this and the chatroom.


----------



## Albert7

Rose said:


> Albert, I apologize for being scarce. Life's just been busy and I feel I've been rude. I do appreciate your telling me about this and the chatroom.


Welcome to Talkclassical and hope to see you in our chatroom.

Sadly enough, I can't believe that I took a nap during Glenn Gould. Blasphemy!

Now awake and back with pals online. mahlerian, oolong, musicrom1, spy, and flutey are here before the opera starts tonight.


----------



## Albert7

Room is a tad sparse now but oolong and I are going back and forth here. So end up choosing this lovely movement played by Ofra Harnoy.


----------



## Albert7

A little break from classical music to throw on this jazz number in TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Listening to this lovely track with Mingus on solo piano with oolong on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

gg, a young female from Estonia, dropped by accidentally into the room and so the guys threw this on for her:






Note it's Friday where she is at.


----------



## Albert7

dedalus and oolong are down with the program here so I put this lovely cantata for the guys:


----------



## Albert7

oolong had to put up a rather fun beat-filled number for us. Can you sing along with us?


----------



## Albert7

Gang Starr tribute now that we are on a Perrey sing-a-along on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

flutey, oolong, dedalus, and I are in the Tinychat room so I rock this piece before the opera.


----------



## Albert7

And now for the opera:






Now with flutey, oolong, and dedalus in the room with me.


----------



## Albert7

scratchy38 just joined us here and so I decide to put this one on:


----------



## Albert7

And yes, now that we have flutey, mahlerian, musicrom1, centropolis, dedalus, spy, and trazom with unknown guest, then I do an encore of the opera again with a different version:


----------



## Albert7

A little humorous aside for clavichorder now that he has appears here in TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Time to celebrate some early music in the TinyChat group tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Featured this lovely piece set for the guys on TinyChat tonight:


----------



## Albert7

Now that catsgomeowbearsgogrowl arrived, I choose this for comparison here.


----------



## Lord Lance

albertfallickwang said:


> bear just woke up and so I delivered this lovely piece to the public TinyChat folks:


/facepalm

I don't wakeup at 11:00 every day. That would be horrendous. I wake up four hours from the time you posted.

Anyhoo, eleven of us in the room. Join the party.


----------



## Albert7

Now for a lovely piece which is rather unusual and worth our attention on TinyChat tonight in a full house:


----------



## Albert7

Batting up with a thinned out TinyChat room. Now with clavichorder, growl, mahlerian, musicrom, dedalus, spy, trazom, and myself. So I play my favorite cellist.


----------



## Albert7

Late night past midnight and then it's time to unleash the non-classical stuff with the late night dudes.

So I deliver this fine number:


----------



## Lord Lance

Being spellbound with this:


----------



## Albert7

Great piece being featured here with dedalus and me, Lord Lance .


----------



## Albert7

dedalus, growl, and I are being entertained by Lenny Bernstein's antics in this clip:


----------



## Albert7

Time for late night rocking out with Dream Theater with the trio on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

dedalus is sharing this lovely piece with us right now on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Now for something offbeat and odd late night in TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

dedalus was grateful to share with us this wonderful clip:


----------



## Albert7

Long journeys which dedalus, bearpowersupremo, and I are sharing here:


----------



## Albert7

dedalus decided to share this song with us late late night:






Quite an anthem for the 1990's I remember during my college days.


----------



## Albert7

bears came back into the room to share with dedalus and me this lovely music:


----------



## Albert7

Alone in the TinyChat room so I finish up before going to bed this lovely R and B clip:


----------



## Albert7

Going more traditional today and using my Sony portable CD player for my burnt iTunes albums. I think people are staring at me thinking that I am majorly retro. I am on the train headed into town to run lots of errands today.


----------



## Albert7

Just came back from errands this morning and probably am sick even though I took some cold medicine this last night. I just finished listening to Helene Grimaud via burned CD from her iTunes album with bonus track. So good!


----------



## Albert7

michaels, musicromsky, flutey, and dedalus are here in TinyChat this afternoon so I play this lovely track:


----------



## Albert7

Ornette Coleman jamming to some free jazz Bach. My goodness so lovely! TinyChat presentation here.


----------



## Albert7

Now easing off into la-la land of TinyChat now with this lovely track for the guys there:


----------



## Albert7

And now time for one of my all time favorite singers on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Proof that Russian music hits up the TV show Mom on CBS. flutey loved it I think:


----------



## Albert7

And now time for some Cannonball music on TinyChat this afternoon:


----------



## Albert7

Time for a little underground hip hop that samples Radiohead... TinyChat once again for the delivery.


----------



## Albert7

Martina McBride singing a rather lavish classic song. Hopefully dedalus is still hearing it  on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

And now it's time for a full album of Miles Davis with collaborator Gil Evans on this classic album:






TinyChat room just went quiet now . Oh well.


----------



## Albert7

goldenpuer and mahlerian just joined us in the chat room so I'm happy now. Not sure where dedalus went however. But tonight I'm contemplating getting a good old American burger at In-N-Out Burger joint.


----------



## Albert7

flutey just joined us guys and so I threw on this lovely classic:


----------



## Albert7

Now we play Woodduck's official theme song in TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian put this lovely track up for us yes yes indeed. Love Taylor's free jazz style a lot.






dedalus isn't here but went out for a little bit. He will be back soon. trazom just joined us a few seconds ago too.


----------



## Albert7

Time for Sesame Street rap over a Marley Marl track for the TinyChat folks:






hurdygurdy just joined us a few seconds ago.


----------



## Albert7

Now the room is hopping with flutey who is out to dinner, goldenpuer, mahlerian, dedalus, hurdygurdy, trazom, and me... It is going to be a lovely late afternoon before dinner and I can't believe I didn't eat a single thing today . I have been testing my blank CD burning today in my HP laptop.

Thoughts of music: I realized how much my ears have been opened up on TalkClassical. I am even listening to some heavy metal which I never would have before I joined up. I realize that music has to be celebrated in all its variety here which is key to our existence.

Being a Buddhist I have stopped intellectualizing so much about music and just enjoying it on its own terms.


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm listening to this most wonderful disc from Sol Gabetta as a test of our TV. Very good sound quality from a CD created from iTunes downloads. I am very pleased. My stepdad is tired and sitting in the armchair.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian and flutey left so I decided to put on this lovely piece... quite an extended music video.






Very lovely music video. Good job Lana.


----------



## Albert7

I would like to thank goldenpuer for sharing this lovely video to derleiermann and trazom and me in TinyChat now. No burgers tonight as my roommate Ben is recuperating now.


----------



## Albert7

Time for a lovely cover song on TinyChat now which is placid:


----------



## Lord Lance

Good work on the thread, Albert. If no one else, I'll keep reading and just know how far off from being open minded I am. Boggling mix of genres in a day.

I suggest you here this soon:


----------



## Albert7

Here you go to enliven the situation tonight:






derleiermann, mahlerian, ndyah, centropolis, unknown guest-2566491, trazom and me are here in TinyChat.


----------



## Albert7

Here is a screenshot of the lovely chat room tonight:


----------



## Albert7

dedalus comes on the scene and we feature his song here in the chat room:


----------



## Albert7

trazom featured this followup piece that I really am enjoying on TinyChat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Just curious - why did you write this as a thread rather than a blog?


----------



## Albert7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Just curious - why did you write this as a thread rather than a blog?


I tried the blog interface here and found it entirely unwieldy. Plus replying to the blog is terribly even more difficult to do.

My hope is that someday my daughter can access the listening diary and discover the joys that are unlocked for her. Thanks for reading by the way.


----------



## Albert7

Time for alternative country music tonight here in TinyChat. I enjoy Kelly Willis quite a bit.


----------



## Albert7

centropolis featured one of my favorite Radiohead tracks tonight on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

On a Schoenberg tip now with the guys so I deliver this masterwork of video art:


----------



## Albert7

septimaltritone just joined us for the fray so he delivers this to TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Time for some Japanese pop music for septimaltritone  on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

trazom graciously featured us this lovely performance tonight in the chat room:


----------



## Albert7

My stepdad just delivered an awesome CD to our TV stereo and it's lovely. Grimaud doing the Emperor Concerto just near flawlessly is heaven to my ears.


----------



## Albert7

Now we have septimaltritone, bearsgogrowl, dedalus, trazom, and me enjoying this master command performance.






Flawless Mara Zampieri.


----------



## Albert7

dedalus shares us a choice selection from Dream Theater which I dig on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Time to slip in another non-classical song into the evening with the TinyChat folks:


----------



## Art Rock

You should try The ministry of lost souls (Dream Theater).


----------



## Albert7

Late night screenshot for the chat room:


----------



## Albert7

Late night so I had to spin this lovely melancholy track:






bear, clavpumpingiron, dedalus, trazom, and me are all here.


----------



## Ingélou

albertfallickwang said:


> I tried the blog interface here and found it entirely unwieldy. Plus replying to the blog is terribly even more difficult to do.
> 
> My hope is that someday my daughter can access the listening diary and discover the joys that are unlocked for her. Thanks for reading by the way.


 Um - as it's a thread in the main forum, though, shouldn't it be only, or mostly, about *classical music*? (You started out that way, with some reflections on music that I read & liked. :tiphat

P.S. I also *don't* find the blog interface 'unwieldy', and I have several replies on mine.


----------



## Albert7

Ingélou said:


> Um - as it's a thread in the main forum, though, shouldn't it be only, or mostly, about *classical music*? (You started out that way, with some reflections on music that I read & liked. :tiphat
> 
> P.S. I also *don't* find the blog interface 'unwieldy', and I have several replies on mine.


That is a good point Ingelou.  I will have to redirect the thread a lot more indeed back to the original intent then. Thanks very much.

I looked at the blog interface again but still didn't find it as spontaneous for capturing thoughts easily for me.

The BIGGEST issue is that the blog posts require that you link ALL photos to an external source rather than post it up to the server which I don't like at all. Risk of dead links are likely.


----------



## Albert7

Reflections on the evolution of my musical tastes since joining up with TalkClassical last November

Strangely enough, in October 2014, I really listened to classical music only peripherally. I knew a lot of my composers somewhat in depth like Mozart, Haydn, and Beethoven. However, when I was hunting down for the "definitive" Parsifal recording via Google, I never expected that my signing up to TalkClassical would be a huge seismic shift within my life and a change in direction in my listening tastes. I didn't even listen to that much music but mostly focused on enjoying my weekly television shows.

Then I separated from my wife in December and was not able to be with my lovely baby daughter all that much so got more into classical and jazz music, a love that I had a lot more of during my college years at Vanderbilt. With TalkClassical and especially with the hang outs on TinyChat, I heard of composers that I never dreamed about knowing. Raff who? Enescu who? Even composers I thought that i was familiar with like Mahler got to be examined further. For example, I heard the complete symphonies from one to ten in two weeks.

And now tomorrow as I head into listening to only Morton Feldman, I am nervous. I never have restricted myself to one composer before for just thirty-one days but I know that it's the only way that I can discipline myself in studying one guy's works in depth. I definitely am excited on the other hand and I will be posting my thoughts in the listening diary as I focus on a more scholarly or hopefully so approach to his works.

I still have more journeys left on my ship. Renaissance music, Elliott Carter, Schubert, electroacoustic music, etc. Someday I want my beloved Izzy to see where our sailboat takes us in ten years or more.

Adage: Music is a solemn journey into the choppy, unknown waves where the listener lets the sails billow into any direction that Nature will take him or her henceforth. (Or did that sound sappy?)


----------



## Albert7

This guy can belt out his tunes very lyrically. And my dad put this one in to wake me up around 9 AM. I end up drinking my spinach organic drink for breakfast and relish this powerful voice of the heavens.


----------



## Albert7

My Buddhism and classical music... short observations...

Finding inner peace or solace in the pieces that I listen to...
No judgment about any piece I hear whether I select it or not...
Open-mindedness about other people's tastes...
Care for my daughter whom I hope to nurture and keep her mind active and engaged to all details of life...
Zen meditation to one classical album per day as a goal...


----------



## Albert7

bear and I are in TinyChat room this morning relishing this lovely classical performance of Bruckner.

The way i like it... a slow amble through the park.


----------



## Ingélou

*'That is a good point Ingelou. I will have to redirect the thread a lot more indeed back to the original intent then. Thanks very much.'*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Great reply! I look forward to reading your more thoughtful responses to classical music, then.


----------



## Albert7

Right my dad just stuck this lovely opera on the television's CD player. Very exquisite singing and a classic.


----------



## Taggart

albertfallickwang said:


> The BIGGEST issue is that the blog posts require that you link ALL photos to an external source rather than post it up to the server which I don't like at all. Risk of dead links are likely.


Since you own the photographs (you do don't you? - see ToS about copyright) you can put them up on facebook or whatever and then link to them that way. Since it's your facebook page, you can keep all the links live - no problem.


----------



## Albert7

Taggart said:


> Since you own the photographs (you do don't you? - see ToS about copyright) you can put them up on facebook or whatever and then link to them that way. Since it's your facebook page, you can keep all the links live - no problem.


Yes, on the photographs. However, I avoid using Facebook a lot now due to future legal issues for my impending divorce as anything I post there can affect custody of my daughter. As a former programmer and QA enginner, Facebook is not a flawless system for photo storage either. For example, their API standards always change and here is proof of the issues: http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/11/facebook-wins-worst-api-in-developer-survey/

I thought long and hard about Flickr and Photobucket but my experiences with them have been not so great. For example, I had so many issues with their PC photo uploading software that I had corrupted photos. And yes, despite the down times of TalkClassical forums, I actually found here to be reliable for any archiving or historical posting accordingly. You guys do an exceptional job keeping a clean format and easy to use reliable system. Kudos for that.

Also using the forum posting allows me to post to the listening diary reliably from my iPhone browser since I am on-the-go about half of the time. No mess, no frills. I'm not the sharpest guy so I like simple interactions with my technology on the run. Post a thought on my mobile phone about classical music and capture my feelings like a snapshot. I can't bear the thought of losing that exact thought for my daughter to see someday... to realize that humanity is still here.

And music is such an integral part of life. Honestly, TalkClassical has saved me from a certain death from depression. Ode to Joy is the light that hearkens to the facet which has been lost in the hubbub of modern life. Despite this long winter here in Salt Lake City, this diary has been my lifeline to know why I should exist and not disappear like Werther. My daughter reminds me that I still can love another human being. Any thought of her makes me weep in my heart.

I apologize if I am not a Facebook fan. Facebook has felt like a devaluation of my life and for me, it has been more like a business and corporate tool. TalkClassical is a personal and loving atmosphere. Something that I really could use in my life now. Also I like to maintain privacy from my high school acquaintances and share the joys of classical music and other forms too with my real friends here, the ones I care about on TalkClassical whom I will devote the rest of my life to. And I speak from the heart.

Thanks Taggart and Ingelou for being here for me. I have better friends here with the exception of my dad and Ben and my adorable Izzy than I do have in real life. I appreciate your reading this and it warms my heart to know that we are not a soul-less generation that is caught up the mechanization of our melting society of mere gestures.


----------



## Albert7

On tinychat with busytea, centropolis, two unknown guests, trazom, and me, I feature this lovely piece here:






I really am enjoying the clarity of the melodic lines with Persichetti. I am puzzled why he isn't recognized because he is a true gem. He can blend complexity into a simple and straightforward approach that a lot of composers don't do.


----------



## Albert7

This morning I ran errands and got rid of some country and pop CD's at Greywhale which was an awesome feeling. I feel like I am cleaning out the cobwebs from my disorderly life. On the way I managed to listen to most of this wonderful compact disc:









I have spent the past week and a half listening to my favorite cellist Sol Gabetta. And a person poked fun at me for listening to her because she is a pretty gal. Okay, fair assessment but remember, I discovered her by accident when I found Duo, her DG collaboration disc with one of my favorite all-time pianists Helene Grimaud. Why is Sol Gabetta is my favorite cellist and now that I have heard all her iTunes albums except for the two forthcoming ones next week?

She plays with pure passion and feeling yet remains firmly grounded in her basics. Jacqueline du Pre had brilliance but a messy technique and Gabetta improves over it. I heard quite a number of hours and Gabetta can play such a variety of cello pieces it's just crazy. She isn't perfect however. And one must remember my favorite doesn't mean best. In fact, I think that Alisa Weilerstein is consistently a better cellist. But she isn't my favorite because she plays much more intellectually. Even wrong notes can remind of our humanity.

And now I have to miss Gabetta for a whole month of March. And she has two albums coming out next week in the United States which is exciting. I heard Prayer a little bit but I now can find it on iTunes officially. And her Chopin disc is going to be just pure heaven in April when I will hear after my stint with Morton Feldman in March.


----------



## Albert7

My prize find for today used from Greywhale:









I can't wait to hear this disc before March... and that's cheating since Reich is next month's Composer of the Month.


----------



## Albert7

Right now it's a quiet room in TinyChat. I decided to place this lyrical song there with centropolis who is away for dinner, goldenpuer, trazom, and myself.






My gosh... those strings put me on edge. I heard her composition on the Mutter disc and I really love the way that Gubaidulina captures chaos. It's not staid. And the subtle percussion helps emphasize the uneasy feeling I get. And that's not bad because that means the composer is reaching out emotionally to the listener. Which is essential. In fact, one can hear strains of post-Romanticism come through with a modernist sensibility.


----------



## Albert7

To catch up on the February 2015 composer of the month thread listening, on TinyChat I decided on this rather lyrical piece by Persichetti.






lapsangsouchong, trazom, guest2582333, and me are relishing this rather tough piece.

I really like the dissonant and rapid fire tempo of it all. The piano scurrying about in directions that remind me of Schoenberg. The composer crafts lots of abstract poetry that remind me also of a good Wallace Stevens ditty. And I am still puzzled by Persichetti isn't better known. Dismissed as band compositions . In fact, there is a subtle nature that I find to be just pure heaven here.


----------



## Albert7

An absolutely gloomy Salt Lake City evening so I decided to take a selfie after dinner for my little Izzy.


----------



## Albert7

Many thanks to Ben for taking Powell and me to In-N-Out Burger which was delicious. I thought that it was delicious to get some lovely two Double-Doubles. Also for the people that it would be good to enjoy a photo of the establishment too.


----------



## Albert7

Now that goldenpuerh and guest2582333 have joined me in the TinyChat room, I have decided to do this lovely piece for them.






Reich is just so exquisite that I could definitely give him all of my props for writing such a piece inspired by Radiohead. Sheer genius!


----------



## Albert7

Now trazom joined goldenpuerh and guest2582333 and me within TinyChat so I decide on this lovely piece in memory of the 9/11 victims.






My gosh, this is definitely a postmodern masterpiece. Holy s--- for sure. I definitely will buy the recording soon.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to my Sol Gabetta disc and relaxing while skimming over not-too-scholarly online articles about Morton Feldman. I just found a general outline for the chronology of his works:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Morton_Feldman

It's not scholarly to the tee but I don't care. It gives me an indication of how to proceed... and focusing on the late works especially.


----------



## Albert7

Room is quiet tonight so I put up this lovely piece to be enjoyed:






Wonder where everyone else went. Still catching up on my Sol Gabetta listening during the final three and half hours.


----------



## Albert7

Heard this lovely album twice today! I rarely do that, don't I?









A little while back the TinyChat room is filled with poeple including brahmsfourth (septimaltritone), centropolis, haydnonehundredandfourth, dedalus, guest-2594436, guest2582333, musicrom, trazom, and me.

Right now thrilling on track five on this disc:







.

That movement is worth hearing again from yesterday's listening session . And now lookingworth just entered the room.


----------



## Albert7

And now to break the solemnity with more solemnity.






In the TinyChat room with mahlerian, crazybear, guest2582333, musicrom, spy, trazom, and me. Very good visuals I love.


----------



## Albert7

All thanks to trazom for sharing this lovely piece with us tonight on TinyChat. And Mutter here is in fine form which perks me up always .


----------



## Albert7

It is officially Morton Feldman midnight. Only Morton Feldman all the time. Except jazz on Fridays.


----------



## Albert7

Addendum to this post: Nearly 18 minutes afterwards, clavi joins us for the fray of bear, clavi, crazybear, dedalus, guest2582333, musicrom who left two minutes later, and myself.















And we are listening to bear's selection of Fernando Sor's piano pieces.

Further notes: Sor is over, clavi puts up a lovely piece by Boccherini for his String Quintet in C major, and trazom into the scene unexpectedly.


----------



## Albert7

Time to drop the first Feldman piece... an early graphical score.






Already I can hear Feldman drop into his radical phase... influenced by John Cage in many ways. The concise but dense blocks of color really shine through. And it's great! I definitely need to explore more into this.

Intersection I is early. 1951 to be exact. So a few more decades to shift into his later signature style.  More to come later on.

A good quote about this series: Morton Feldman's early Projections and Intersections pieces, written between 1950 and 1953, are series of 'graph' compositions in which [...] time is represented by space, and in which the spaced boxes specify only instrument, register, number of simultaneous sounds, mode of production, and duration. The two series differ in that the Projections are to be consistently quiet, while in the Intersections 'the player is free to choose any dynamic at any entrance but must maintain sameness of volume' - though 'what is desired in both ... is a pure (non-vibrating) tone'. In other works of the same period, such as the Extensions series or Structures for string quartet, Feldman used conventional notation in order to achieve non-compulsion differently, by having delicate figures repeated over and over again. But the ideal is essentially the same: as John Cage pointed out, 'Feldman's conventionally notated music is himself playing his graph music'. The exceptions to his world of low-density, low-speed, low-volume music were few and extreme: the hectically eventful Intersection III for piano, or the unrealized and probably unrealizable Intersection for tape.

--Paul Griffiths

Here with bear, clavi, crazybear, dedalus1, trazom, and myself. Just a night filled with much discussion. And two burgers worth of energy left.


----------



## Albert7

Onward to the next Intersection-- Intersection 2 from 1951 as well.






Again, the focus on dense chord blocks on a solo piano. Very lyrical like poetry. The concept of having the same volume is like painting in space... but not the easiest concept to grasp. What is musical volume? Feldman is very experimental... not so focused on finding his own voice quite yet but soon enough. Need to hear more however to get a better idea. So more Intersections to conquer.

Intersection 2 has a very dotted type of abstract expressionist poetry full of tonal clusters like a Franz Kline painting that I really appreciate... the constant shifts and maintained dynamics are just incredible. And not easy to play either. Also reminds me of cubism even though that is probably a wrong assessment artistically.

The guys are hopefully happy tonight.


----------



## Albert7

Late night screenshot with the happy guys listening to some Handel that trazom wanted.


----------



## Albert7

Now we have clavi, dedalus1, guest-2599461, trazom, and me left in TinyChat. I put this crazy lyrical piece up... it is very fast tempo.






Also this piece Intermission 3 is from 1951. Fast moving clusters and definitely a huge shocker from the first two Intermissions I heard. But again, it is great just to follow the solo piano very quickly through the melodic line. Very impressive and I am really finding Intermission 3 to be incredible too. It reminds me of Jackson Pollock's action painting with his fast moving paintbrush over the canvas.


----------



## Albert7

I just woke up and man I'm tired. I really could use some coffee after last night's late session.


----------



## Albert7

Valid proof that a serious classical music can crossover into heavy metal which is pretty fascinating to me. And I'm still sluggish without my coffee.


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm relishing random tracks using an iPod shuffle to get myself into a Morton Feldman morning. These two fine iTunes recordings I am listening before the SLC classical music society meeting this afternoon.















Mode Records has done Morton Feldman very well and I plan to explore the fierce awesomeness of his music from the early works until his final works before he died.


----------



## Albert7

As I run through my Feldman tracks this morning, my dad decides to put on this lovely opera production the way I think that the Met ought to do it as.









Sexy and tragic. Garanca is flawless in the role of Carmen to me. I have seen clips of it before but will be waiting to see next month when I can resume my path of varied listening at that point. I now wish that I could get some coffee but waiting for Ben to get ready to drive Powell and me to the Corner Bakery Cafe.


----------



## Prodromides

albertfallickwang said:


> Intersection I is early. 1951 to be exact...
> 
> ...Morton Feldman's early Projections and Intersections pieces, written between 1950 and 1953, are series of 'graph' compositions in which ...


Glad that your Feldman itinerary is going so well on the first day, albert.

Not to derail your topic too much, but, tangentially, this early time period of Feldman's output uncannily parallels the Darmstadt sessions from about 1949 through 1952. If there was ever time period of experimental movements within the art of music, this post-WWII era is it - a _zeitgeist_ which tops all other (or most other) zeitgeists.

Not only was there the promotion of serialism (12-tone, dodecaphony, etc.) by the likes of Rene Leibowitz, Olivier Messiaen, Humphrey Searle, Hans Werner Henze, Bruno Maderna, Luigi Nono, Pierre Boulez etc. (all of whom were in attendance @ Darmstadt at one year or another during this period), but during the 1950s there also were large strides into the realms of magnetic tapes/electronic music (_musique concrete_) and the application of mathematics into musical composition (such as Iannis Xenakis from around 1955 forward).

I consider Feldman's graph notations to be similar to what Xenakis would soon achieve by the late 1950s. This makes me wonder just how much an influence John Cage was on Feldman? Seems to me that if you were a composer to be taken seriously after 1949, you were obligated to put mathematics into your compositions.


----------



## Albert7

Breakfast at the Corner Bakery Cafe was good this morning. I had two cups of coffee and a morning bun.



























It was tasty at least. But I became too hyper with the coffee.


----------



## Albert7

Lovely morning photo I could not resist taking. Just for my daughter.


----------



## Albert7

The meeting for Salt Lake Classical Music Society went rather well. Ben went up first and he presented on great conductors and great violinists. Totally fabulous! We got to see Jascha Heifetz and Henryk Szeryng on some rare archival footage. And von Karajan going crazy with his orchestral footage and Toscanini footage too. Great stuff!

I presented on the early works of Feldman and played his score for the movie Something Wild, Intersection for Magnetic Tape, Music for the Film "Jackson Pollock," Intersection 1, and Intersection 3. It went well and Ben and Rosemary and Powell listened with open ears.

I was not the most prepared but I tried to connect the visual art with action painting to Feldman's composition method with the graphical scores.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's foodie group was at Joe's Crab Shack. I ordered crab nachos with my dad for appetizer and I had shrimp and crawfish. It was way too salted with Old Bay Seasoning. I nearly died eating it.

Glad to be home now after nearly being sick. Hot green tea will help and glad to chat up a storm with the music group.


----------



## Albert7

Finally home on TinyChat with bear, centropolis, mahlerian, musicrom1, crazybear, guest258233211, trazom, and me listening to a seminal Feldman piece called Why Patterns? It is very delightful but I'm too tired to write up extensive notes tonight. I will listen to it again later this month and pen my thoughts better.






I am calmed down by the alto flute and piano. Very poetic and dreamy to me.


----------



## Albert7

Returning back to the earlier period of Feldman, I play Intersection 4 for the TinyChat room of centropolis, mahlerian, musicrom1, septimaltritone, flutey, avey, guest258233211, lizstian, trazom, and me. This is great stuff.






I really am digging the pizzicato and bowing within this work. Very painterly. Cello is just great here. Short as a haiku too.


----------



## Albert7

Then trazom asked to post this wonderful clip. More Mutter, oh yeah!






Enjoy, folks.


----------



## Albert7

Rosemary played a few tracks from DiDonato's aria disc Stella di Napoli during the car ride to Joe's Crab Shack. Very fine singing.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian presenting this to TinyChat tonight for us:






Very exquisite piece. I really dig the sprechgesang narration and the lyrical passages.


----------



## Albert7

Another early Feldman piece... Projection 1.






I love the softness of the piece. Played for mahlerian, septimaltritone, avey, crazybear, guest258233211, spy, and myself. Good pizzicato and I feel that this piece presages a lot that happens in the future string quartets. Definitely a key piece for sure. The notes for the clip say "The five Projections, dating from late 1950 and early 1951, are among Morton Feldman's earliest compositions, and his first to employ graphic, rather than conventional, notation. In composing these very spare works, Feldman was influenced by fellow composer Edgard Varèse's notion of the "projection of sound in space." What Feldman called the "stasis" of paintings by his friends Mark Rothko and Philip Guston also contributed to the sound world of the Projections.

Written for cellist Seymour Barab, Projection 1 is a single movement of three to four minutes' duration. The score, composed onto graph paper, is made up of a series of boxes and symbols that provide for the performer the tone color (pizzicato, harmonics, or normal bowed or arco notes), register (high, middle and low ranges) and durations (through the relative lengths of the boxes) of the notes, along with a basic tempo. The actual pitch selection, as well as dynamics and subtleties of timbre and articulation, are left to the performer's interpretation. In actual realization, the mood of the piece is one of stillness. Individual notes seem to emerge from a pervasive silence (in fact, silence is every bit as important as sound in the piece). High harmonics are supported by low pizzicato notes early on. The pizzicati then move to high and low extremes. Normal bowed notes become more prominent in the second half of the piece, but pizzicati alone are heard in the composition's final seconds."

What is cool is that Ben the tuba guy said that Feldman reminded him of Varese in a few pieces this afternoon during music group. Key insight for sure.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian then played crazybear request for The Rite of Spring conducted by Boulez which was extraordinary. Sonic quality is sort of echo-filled.


----------



## Albert7

Probably the final Feldman piece for tonight on TinyChat:






In the room, guest-26224322, mahlerian, avey, spy, and me are left. Looks like tomorrow will be key signature night with avey hopefully.

Notes for the piece: The second of Morton Feldman's five Projection compositions dates from the first weeks of 1951. Influenced by the ideas of his new acquaintance John Cage as well as the works of painter friends like Philip Guston, Projection 2 for five instruments was one of Feldman's first attempts to capture what he envisioned as a "more direct, more immediate, more physical" kind of music than had existed before, "free from a compositional rhetoric that had no place here."

As with the other four Projections, Projection 2 is composed onto graph paper. Feldman is very specific about certain elements such as tone color -- the trumpet and strings all use mutes, the strings employ four varieties of timbre (pizzicato, arco, sul ponticello, and harmonics), and the trumpet is sometimes asked to play directly into the open piano, causing some harmonics to sound from the piano's strings. The pianist is also called upon to use the "flageolet" technique, in which keys are silently depressed with the left hand, allowing those strings to vibrate, while actual sounding notes are played by the right hand. Feldman also specifies the general register of the notes, along with their lengths and dynamics, but the pitches played and their articulations are left entirely to the performers.

Projection 2 remains at a quiet dynamic through its approximately six-minute length. The emphasis is on the fragile upper registers of the instruments, with relatively little bass content from the cello and lower end of the piano. The textures are spare, with individual notes from one or more instruments occasionally combining into chords from the entire ensemble. There is no particular development or drama in the work, simply a play of notes and textures emerging from an underlying silence.


----------



## Rose

I found my initial post to this group. http://www.talkclassical.com/36234-opera-regietheater-progressive-development-4.html?highlight=Rose

I'll have to look for any others.

Glad you like Stella. I love the last scene from Maria Stuarda and will try to play it on the next trip.


----------



## Albert7

Rose said:


> I found my initial post to this group. http://www.talkclassical.com/36234-opera-regietheater-progressive-development-4.html?highlight=Rose
> 
> I'll have to look for any others.
> 
> Glad you like Stella. I love the last scene from Maria Stuarda and will try to play it on the next trip.


Welcome and great to see you here! Morty Feldman day was great and thanks for coming to the music group today .


----------



## Albert7

psychopathicpaws and I are listening to this late night performance:






Fortepiano in a HIP version. Fascinating to me. Thinner sound. But elegant regardless. Listeners should preview for a different take on Beethoven.


----------



## Albert7

Morning guys and I am awake. I didn't feel like sleeping in however. Tonight I get to see Izzy and that is going to make my day for sure. Getting ready for a Morton Feldman listening session soon.


----------



## Albert7

Alone by myself in the TinyChat room and so I am listening to a later solo piano piece Triadic Memories from the 1980's. Its glacial movements is weighed down by blocks of damp color to me. I am touched by the stoic beauty of the interposed melodic lines.






I am still trying to reconcile the spiritual concerns of Feldman's later music with the stories of Feldman's boisterous and rude boy nature. I think that Feldman was a complex figure... perhaps even bipolar and that the spiritual take of his later pieces were designed to offset the mask of his real life persona.

And the piece speaks to me, "Listen closely."


----------



## Albert7

Triadic Memories as I near the finish of the piece is very placid in its nature. I learned that Harrison Birtwistle was at its premiere performance back in 1981. Now this makes me rather curious whether Birtwistle's compositions were influenced by Feldman?


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Feldman on a very overcast day in South Salt Lake City. Ben is recuperating and relaxing here at home. More thoughts on the final bars of Triadic Memories. I heard it all just now and it is definitely a masterwork. So beautifully crafted.

The piano fades slowly into the distance. It makes me feel like dynamics control in the later Feldman pieces is key to the artistry of each of these epic pieces. And that I really do like! The winter weather has been conducive to a lot of Feldman listening.


----------



## Albert7

Time to switch to an early Feldman piece this morning from 1951, Structures. I am still alone here on TinyChat hearing this short work.






Here is the story behind this piece: "After [my first meeting with John Cage] I brought John a string quartet. He looked at it a long time and then said, 'How did you make this?' I thought of my constant quarrels with Wolpe, and how just a week before, after showing a composition of mine to Milton Babbitt and answering his questions as intelligently as I could, he said to me, 'Morton, I don't understand a word you're saying.' And so, in a very weak voice I answered John, 'I don't know how I made it.'

The response to this was startling. John jumped up and down, and with a kind of high monkey squeal, screeched, 'Isn't that marvelous. Isn't that wonderful. It's so beautiful, and he doesn't know how he made it.' Quite frankly, I sometimes wonder how my music would have turned out if John had not given me those early permissions to have confidence in my instincts." -Morton Feldman

Near the end of the piece, rizetea just joined me in TinyChat to play a Haydn piece.


----------



## Albert7

oolong, pantsquatter, and I are listening to this rather exquisite later piece by Feldman.






Again it's a seminal piece from Feldman's later period, very close to his death in 1987. Very cloud-like in its structure with massive density floating about. It fits with my morning before I plan to head out to the library later this afternoon.

More thoughts to come later on.


----------



## Albert7

Woke up from a short nap and now listening to Feldman's Projection 3 with busytea, musicrom1, pantsquatter, and myself.






Notes on the piece: The third of Morton Feldman's Projections series, written in early 1951 and scored for two pianos, is also the shortest of the five compositions, lasting barely two minutes in a typical performance. The pianists are asked to employ the "flageolet" technique, in which the keys of certain notes (in this case, mostly on the lower end of the instrument) are depressed but the hammers don't actually strike the strings. Then other notes are sounded normally, and those cause the unsounded notes' strings to vibrate. The lower end of the piano thus becomes what Feldman described as "a source of sympathetic resonance."

As with the other works in the series, Projection 3 is very spare in content and texture. Feldman's score doesn't specify the notes played, only their number and how they are sounded. Many tones are sounded in seeming isolation. There are a few chords, but they are rarely thick in notes. The vibrations of the unsounded strings create a vaguely eerie underlying atmosphere. Although it is quiet throughout, a relatively definitive chord closes the piece.

Further thoughts from me later on.


----------



## Albert7

Powell just put this box set on the television CD player while I listen to TinyChat:









musicrom1 just put this on TinyChat:






So lyrical!


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat right now with availabletea, musicrom1, pantsquatter, and me, I put on Projection 4.






Notes on piece: Projection 4, like the other four pieces in the Projection series, is scored on graph paper. Using a series of boxes, letters, numbers, and symbols, Feldman specifies certain musical elements for the performers. Tone colors, such as harmonics, pizzicato, and arco notes for the violin, are clearly designated, as are the numbers of simultaneous notes (e.g. piano chords or multiple stops on the violin). However, only the general range of the pitches (high, middle, or low) is given. The actual notes and the limits of the general ranges are entirely determined by the performer. As with Projections 1 and 3, the musicians are allowed to determine some of the pitch content in advance of the performance -- which is not the case with Projections 2 and 5, where the pitches are chosen as they are performed. The lengths of the score's squares indicate relative note durations, but again much room for interpretation is given to the performers. In common with the other Projections that involve the instrument, the piano produces notes both sounded and unsounded (the latter through depressing the keys but not actually having the hammer strike the strings, thereby allowing the strings to vibrate freely).

The dynamic in this five-minute piece is consistently quiet, with the notes seeming to emerge from a pervasive underlying silence. There are some passages in which the violin and piano trade notes and gestures in a manner suggestive of a regular pulse (the only time in the Projections series where there is even a hint of a conventional rhythm). But most of the gestures seem discontinuous -- a wisp of color here, a chord there. A few pizzicato notes from the violin and one final chord from both instruments end the piece.


----------



## Albert7

Now on TinyChat, we have availabletea, musicrom1, pantsquatterjr, pantsquatter, and myself hearing this lovely piece:






Again, rather hypnotic!


----------



## Albert7

I went to the downtown public library to try to listen to one of the Morton Feldman albums on my iPod touch and epic fail, the black Samsung earbuds I was using were broken. Not a happy camper. Thus I am going to try to wait until tomorrow to use my functional white earbuds which I know do work.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight was fabulous spending time with Izzy. Awful drizzle and snowy rain weather outside getting to her place. We played together for a few hours and she kept on saying "Two babies" when we were playing tea and dolls with each other. Lots of fun for sure.

We also got a chance to listen to some classical music from an iPhone classical radio app. WQXR is very awesome and caught on a few pieces before I had to return back home.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight I am listening to Projection 5 with the TinyChat folks of aveytc, bear, clavi, mahlerian, musicrom1, trazom, and myself.






Notes on this piece: Probably the most colorful of the series, the fifth and last of the Projections was written in early 1951. As with its four companions, Projection 5 was heavily influenced by Feldman's friends of the time, including musicians such as John Cage and painters like Philip Guston and Mark Rothko. In the score -- composed onto graph paper and made up of a series of boxes, numbers, letters, and symbols -- Feldman carefully delineates the tone color and density of texture, while leaving specifics of pitch and comparative dynamics in the hands of the performers. What matters in these works is not so much what particular notes are played, but rather how they are played and the atmosphere that they create.

It has been said that in composing his graphic scores, Feldman hung them on a wall and worked with them in the manner of a painter at his canvas. For Projection 5, he had a more diverse palette of colors available to him -- trios of flutes and cellos, along with a trumpet and two pianos -- than in the other four comparatively austere works in the series. The flutes produce some rather harsh sounds in their upper registers, and resonance from the pianos' strings occasionally emerges as the instruments' isolated notes interact and overlap. Despite the varieties of color on display, the overall texture remains sparse, and silence is an important presence (as it is in all five of the Projections) in the work's brief three-minute duration.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat, mahlerian put up trazom's selection of this exquisite piece which I really relished:






Just princely in its prancing around.


----------



## Albert7

In TinyChat room, I played Feldman's For Frank O'Hara. In case you are wondering, O'Hara is one of America's great poets from the mid 20th century.






This piece was composed in 1973, or at least completed by then. The haunting bass clarinet and very unusual percussion including timpani makes this a weighty piece from the latter era. O'Hara was an image based poet who infused so much energy in poems based on city living. Which is odd because the fast paced city life contrasts with Feldman's slow moving approach. Maybe it is the heavy density of the city night that the composer was trying to capture. Very haunting are the final chords and tone clusters in the ending measures/bars which I really really do like.

The others in the chat room I don't know about. Right now we have aveytc, bear, clavi, mahlerian, musicrom1, squidface, trazom, and myself all bantering around about squids and cat memes? No clue but I lost track.


----------



## Albert7

A fascinating look into Morton Feldman lecturing. He is witty and very relaxed. Reminds me of Woody Allen in speech patterns but definitely more profound.

Worth checking out:


----------



## Albert7

Back to Feldman's earlier period with this wonderful piece Piano Four Hands from 1958.






Slow cooked piano clusters and drawn out melodic lines presage the later works. This is a short key piece that I need to examine further.

Right now listening to this on TinyChat with bear, clavi, musicrom1, dedalus, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

Another early solo work by Feldman... The King of Denmark for percussion. 1964. Very awesome and dramatic with lots of shimmering effects. I really enjoy watching this video for the challenging effects that are required from the soloist.






Listening to this with bear, clavi, oolong, dedalus, and myself on TinyChat.


----------



## Albert7

Just woke up and unsure why. I did not even get to bed all that early either!

Now outside running errands and it is damp and it is colder and windier than hell. I definitely want to get home as soon as possible.

Update: snowing outside like crazy here in downtown Salt Lake City.


----------



## Albert7

All the more reasons why I couldn't wait to get home early!


----------



## Albert7

Forsaking my morning and early afternoon listening sessions on TinyChat to pursue further Morton Feldman studying of this wonderful album today.









Version that I downloaded via iTunes has just incredible sound hearing these along on my new Sol Republic replacement earbuds along with a third generation iPod touch. Every tone cluster is full and sonorous. Feldman's early works when heard in proper order on my old iPod Touch really helps. I did preview it earlier on an iPod shuffle but it wasn't the same experience as doing the listen in mock chronological order on this album.

More thoughts to come later but I'm only a third of the way through. Lots of repeated hearings of certain sections that grabbed my attention.

Then the TinyChat listening I plan on later this afternoon after I finish up this album.


----------



## Albert7

Yesterday my cheap Samsung earbuds broke so I ended up having to replace those with very high quality Sol Republic Jax earbuds which have a wonderful sound stage. Best Buy saved my listening day. Here is a photo of those earbuds which were on an extreme sale.









Perhaps not audiophile quality but certainly way better sounding than anything by Sony, Beats, or Skullcandy. And the wires seem stronger and less prone to wear too.


----------



## Albert7

Right now on TinyChat with centropolis who is away for dinner, mahlerian, spy, and myself. Listening to String Quartet, his first one from 1979.






This presages the six hour endeavor later on. It is extremely glacial in a very sculptural sort of way. So beautiful! As a chamber piece, it touches my mind with a very extended thought pattern. Each phrase manifests labor, like a free verse line of a poem. What surprised me the most were the varied dynamics with passages of great intensity and then passages of much quietude.

What is admirable is the togetherness of the quartet in having to put together the blend of pizzicato and bowed phrases into a complete work. I need to hear this two or three more times this month by far.

Original album cover is this:


----------



## Albert7

It is now so quiet in TinyChat as I wait for my dad to return back from his work. I am excited about getting lots of tasty spaghetti this evening and hopefully more people will be coming back on. Too bad mahlerian and spy1 left before the string quartet was completed but there will be some rather fascinating Feldman pieces coming up later on this month for sure.

I really do miss my Izzy. It has been a long and terrible day and the snow reinforces that. I took a nap this afternoon and helped to refresh me and keep me away from depression which is a bitter enemy.


----------



## Albert7

Now in TinyChat, michaels and trazom have joined me there and so I put on this middle period masterpiece Rothko Chapel, which is a breakthrough for Feldman.






This is my favorite version on YouTube. Very balanced recording. The solo viola is just incredible and percussion reinforces that quite a bit. Very weighty piece with single lines weaving in and out of the clusters. I am always moved by this lovely work honestly. It brings a ton of peace to my heart. How does it relate to Rothko? I think that the block-like structure of the piece is highly comparable between sonic quality and visual counterpart.

And the haunting vocals are marvelous too! Concluding the piece are some of the most touching viola passages with the glockenspiel rhythms ever. Up there in my opinion along with anything Beethoven ever composed.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian just entered the TinyChat to help put up trazom's wonderful selection:


----------



## Albert7

With mahlerian, musicrom1, trazom, and me in TinyChat, I put on Feldman's only opera called Neither based on the Samuel Beckett text. And I'm a huge fan of Beckett so this is pretty exciting here. It's not even an hour long.






It is fascinating how Feldman uses heavy density to contrast the Beckett libretto... the haunting vocals once again hearkening the spirit of Rothko Chapel which I played earlier.

And that soprano voice is so shrill. Wow, to capture the pain of existence. Mere existence.

More listening notes to come. I probably will hear this twice again and plan to present this at the music group later this month.

I noted that both Beckett and Feldman hated opera so this piece is more like an anti-opera. But fascinating!


----------



## Albert7

In TinyChat, musicrom1 just posted up this lovely work:






So lyrical indeed.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> With mahlerian, musicrom1, trazom, and me in TinyChat, I put on Feldman's only opera called Neither based on the Samuel Beckett text. And I'm a huge fan of Beckett so this is pretty exciting here. It's not even an hour long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is fascinating how Feldman uses heavy density to contrast the Beckett libretto... the haunting vocals once again hearkening the spirit of Rothko Chapel which I played earlier.
> 
> And that soprano voice is so shrill. Wow, to capture the pain of existence. Mere existence.
> 
> More listening notes to come. I probably will hear this twice again and plan to present this at the music group later this month.
> 
> I noted that both Beckett and Feldman hated opera so this piece is more like an anti-opera. But fascinating!


Argh! I found a better encoded version of Feldman's opera Neither which is worth looking into:






I should presented this instead tonight. The soprano voice here is not shrill at all. And it's the same label and everything. Argh! Oh well.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian's comment about Feldman today:

"Somewhere between Cage and Takemitsu and Webern"

More food for thought here. Feldman's epic scope is something during my first three days of listening I feel like I don't have a strong handle on yet.


----------



## Albert7

After mahlerian's piece by Roger Sessions, I decided to play this lovely late piece for mahlerian, musicrom1, and myself on TinyChat.






I don't know much about it except to say that it's a very lovely solo piano piece. And it isn't too long, less than thirty minutes in duration. I think that it will be it for tonight for my long session of Feldman listening today.

I suspect that since this piece is around the same time as Neither, his opera, that Feldman wanted something a lot more restrained in this piano piece. But that is just my opinion .

I hope that you readers can enjoy this piece. It reminds me of Izzy a lot. Her stately little beauty.

Update: scratchy just joined us using his phone I think. He is sleeping over at the Philadelphia airport on his way home because of flight delays.


----------



## Albert7

scratchy is on his laptop at the airport and asked him to post this up on TinyChat for mahlerian, musicrom1, scratchy1, squidface, and me.






Very exquisite and lyrical. Now next month I will hear Valentina Lisitsa play his piano pieces on her new album.


----------



## Albert7

bear and I are here alone tonight on TinyChat and he put up this marvelous piece which I am enjoying:






And so where is everyone else?


----------



## science

You alright, man?


----------



## Albert7

science said:


> View attachment 65403
> 
> 
> You alright, man?


LOL. That is arguable after I drank approximately four sodas and one cup of hot green tea this evening.


----------



## science

albertfallickwang said:


> LOL. That is arguable after I drank approximately four sodas and one cup of hot green tea this evening.


I'm having an after dinner espresso now (I love to say "expresso," with the "k" sound as awkward as possible), so I'm about to fill the boards up....


----------



## Albert7

science said:


> I'm having an after dinner espresso now (I love to say "expresso," with the "k" sound as awkward as possible), so I'm about to fill the boards up....


I've been catching up and now I just woke up a few seconds ago.


----------



## Albert7

This morning has been awful due to personal reasons. I am going to focus on listening to this lovely album on the iPod touch.









I look forward to updating this thread with my thoughts later this afternoon.


----------



## Albert7

Awful day this morning. Not motivated to do much due to cold weather. Going to eat lunch, then nap and job hunting.


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm alone in TinyChat with the flutey cam up listening to this late piece called Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello from 1987 of Feldman:






More notes to be forthcoming.

Update: dedalus just joined up with me in the room to relax and chill to this great piece. I asked him how he felt about this piece and he described it as "interesting."

I think that a lot of traditional classical music lovers dismiss Feldman, especially the later works, because it sounds like New Age music. But it's not! I can promise you that.


----------



## Albert7

dedalus described this piece in the following terms: "Words that come to my mind from this music are words like... Instropective, somber, acceptance or perhaps even resignation" And those are my exact feelings for this Feldman piece too which I share.

So glad for the community on TinyChat.

I also mentioned to dedalus that this piece was Feldman's last composition before he passed away. For me, this piece sums up everything about who Feldman was as an artist.


----------



## Albert7

musicrom1 entered into the TinyChat room and shared us this lovely composition with dedalus and me:






And it quotes Beethoven's Fifth Symphony. So hilarious!


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian just entered and dedalus selected this piece for us including mahlerian, dedalus, and me on TinyChat:






I love this symphony so much.


----------



## Albert7

The TinyChat room just got busy with clavi, flutey, mahlerian, dedalus, spy, and myself. So I put up this piece that Feldman dedicated to one of his students Bunita Marcus.






They were lovers for a long duration during the latter part of his life and lately she accused Feldman of raping her in the news on Slipped Disc. Marcus is a composer in her own right. More listening notes to come later.


----------



## Albert7

Chat screenshot for the Feldman listening session as flutey plays a guess the composer game with us guys.


----------



## Albert7

Listening notes on "For Bunita Marcus"

I really enjoyed this piece quite a bit and although honestly I am not a favoritism type of guy, I admit that I took a strong liking to this work along with his final work, Rothko Chapel, and the String Quartet No. 2 I heard last year. Why? This piece is very autobiographical and one can feel the tension seething throughout each vein of the solo piano at work here. Finished in 1985, one can hear the quiet passion of love evolving in the tonal clusters as things keep moving from beginning to end. It also feels rather eternal to me as well.

I can't explain the mechanics of the piece at all but it moved me in a very strong fashion. It also reminds me of Izzy too in the way I connected to it. My daughter's calm spirit and very lovely self is growing in time just as this piece unfolds. Even though I realize that this piece was written between mentor and student for me, I feel that I can relate to it on a fairly primal level. But I need forge ahead and explore more pieces for sure.

And now on TinyChat, I am alone with clavi so I decide to put on this short piece called Five Pianos which arrives almost a decade earlier.


----------



## Albert7

Now in TinyChat we have lordbeartoven, squidface, trazom, and myself so I put this on:






It's a short segment of the anti-opera we heard yesterday.


----------



## Albert7

lordbeartoven, who left the scene, centropolis, trazom, and me in TinyChat listening to this:






Pletnev plays so so well!  A relief from all that Feldman today.


----------



## Albert7

centropolis puts up this wonderful audio for an obscure composer I never heard of so I look forward to hearing it tonight:






On TinyChat with centropolis, trazom, and me.


----------



## Albert7

Finally we have a full house tonight in TinyChat with centropolis, flutey, musicrom1, clavi, trazom, and myself. My dad is listening to this wonderful album on the television DVD player.


----------



## Albert7

flutey just put this up on TinyChat for the guys to hear. And I really love it!






Very lyrical violin section.


----------



## Albert7

And now time for a short Feldman piece called Madame Press Died Last Week at Ninety. I don't know what the title of the piece is supposed to be for but it has something to do with a figure named Vera Maurina-Press. She was Feldman's teacher.






Heard in TinyChat with centropolis, flutey, musicrom1, clavi, trazom, and myself.

The two flutes and percussion are the most haunting aspects of this piece. Sounds like a dirge to me but a most fitting tribute to Feldman's mentor.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian just arrived and flutey put this one up for us in TinyChat:






So lovely this piece composed by Charles Griffes whom I never heard of before. In the room are now centropolis, flutey, mahlerian, musicrom1, clavi, trazom, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian puts this lovely piece by the awesome Berlioz up for all of us on TinyChat to relish tonight:






So excited! I haven't heard the piece in full. On TinyChat, we have now aveytc, centropolis, flutey, mahlerian, musicrom1, clavi, trazom, and myself.

And the beginning brass is just great!


----------



## Albert7

Memorable part of the TinyChat conversation tonight:

[10:36 PM] squidface: 



[10:37 PM] squidface: Thanks for the effort but your guess was wrong. 
[10:37 PM] squidface: I meant Joseph Wolfl. 
[10:37 PM] squidface: I was wondering if he was yet another unremarkable Clasdicist or of talent? 
[10:38 PM] albert: sorry you got no response
[10:39 PM] squidface: Mahlerian be sick of beary questions.
[10:39 PM] mahlerian: I'm sorry, I don't know his music


----------



## Albert7

Tonight's screenshot for the record:









clavi over there with his headphones on. Berlioz still going on now.


----------



## Albert7

trazom requested a piece so I put this on for the TinyChat folks tonight:






Delightful melodies at work and keeping aveytc, clavi, mahlerian, musicrom1, lordbeartoven, trazom, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

clavi put up this lovely piece which I found to be rather frantic:






On TinyChat we only have clavi, mahlerian, musicrom1, fallacybear, trazom, and myself left.


----------



## Albert7

clavi put up a quick piece for us on TinyChat:






Now it's clavi, mahlerian, fallacybear, trazom, and myself during this fierce performance delivered by Gould, one of my all-time favorite performers. You can't go wrong with a legend who hums his way through pieces brilliantly.


----------



## Albert7

I couldn't resist showing the TinyChat guys a bootleg of a Morton Feldman performance in Russia.






Terrible sound but honestly just great energy. Those Russians really love their avant-garde concerts. clavi, mahlerian, fallacybear, trazom, and myself for this hit.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat, mahlerian is featuring this lovely piece:






Only mahlerian, fallacybear, trazom, and myself left.

I really am enjoying the very lyrical approach of the strings. It is making me feel very happy in life and optimistic for the future.


----------



## Albert7

Just woke up a few moments ago and getting ready to head to the downtown public library and will be heading back here. i slept well last night which is a blessing for a long day today. Hoping that things will be productive.


----------



## Albert7

Library finds for today which is a blessing:


----------



## Albert7

This morning I am devoting iPod touch listening to the following Morton Feldman album again:


----------



## Albert7

In the meantime as I listen to my iPod touch, fastidiouspsychopathicpawsmen put this lovely track on TinyChat with dedalus and me in the room.

flutey723 is up and about with her video cam.


----------



## Albert7

Here is a screenshot of our progress:


----------



## Albert7

Looks like the TinyChat room is super busy this afternoon. Very eager folks here.


----------



## Albert7

Right in the TinyChat watching this lovely video with bearswillbevictors, flutey, michaels, oolong, guest-4263, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

Now in the TinyChat room, bear, dedalus, flutey, michaels, oolong, and I are here. So bear put this on:


----------



## Albert7

Now in the TinyChat room and chamomile put this on with chamomile, dedalus, flutey, oolong, guest5850, and me here:






Very awesome piece.


----------



## Albert7

Woke up from a short nap and played this piece in TinyChat. Only michaels, guest5850, and I are in. So I put up this Feldman piece.






This piece is from 1979 so definitely one of the later pieces. More listening notes to come.


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm listening to Feldman on the iPod touch while oolong just arrived to play this on TinyChat for himself and me:






Awesome piece I think? I will check it out again next month.


----------



## Albert7

Right now I'm listening to The O'Hara Songs which are rather fascinating. Inspired by the American poet. On TinyChat right now with centropolis, oolong, guest5850, and myself.






Details about this piece include "This set of three compositions are in fact three settings of the same poem entitled "Wind" by Frank O'Hara created by Feldman in 1962. The pitches are given by the composer but the durations of the notes and consequently the coordination or interrelationships of the parts are chosen by the performers. This allows for great freedom of interpretation. The overall dynamic is quiet and the (non-pulsed) tempo is slow. The first setting, which usually takes about 4 and 1/2 to 5 minutes, is for the bass-baritone voice, violin and cello. The material for the instruments consists of icy harmonics and pizzicati arpeggios. The vocalist sings in an almost medieval style with little to no vibrato. This is appropriate to the imagery of the poem which speaks of the crystalline beauties of wintertime encircling "like a thought in the glass ball around me and my bear" containing the narrator's "bad thoughts". The central song is for bass-baritone, piano and one tubular bell tuned to g'. The duration of this setting is brief, usually about 1 minute and 45 seconds. This song uses only the first line of the poem "Wind": "Who'd have thought that snow falls". The motion of the vocal line is likewise in a falling line pattern consisting of six notes that are repeated five times. The effect is hypnotic. The third setting is scored for bass-baritone and solo viola which plays pizzicati, harmonics and non-vibrato tones. The overall duration of this song is usually between 3 minutes 40 seconds to 4 minutes. The melody is the same as that in the first song, except for being lowered a half step in the first part, and raised a half step during the final part, with the middle part unchanged."

More listening notes to be forthcoming.


----------



## Albert7

centropolis put up this lovely piece for us on TinyChat:






centropolis, oolong, guest5850, and I are in the room right now. By the way, I'm a huge fan of Julia Fischer.


----------



## Albert7

oolong put up our first non-classical track for the week here. Some lovely jazz piece.






Very unusual cover of Monk that's for sure.


----------



## Albert7

And now time for an early piece by Feldman which I put on TinyChat:






Fairly short but awesome to me. Very sprinkle sounding to me.


----------



## Albert7

Another early piece of Feldman on TinyChat with centropolis, dedalus, tieguanyin, guest5850, and myself. This is called Piano Piece from 1964.






Pianist wrote some notes here: Almost all Feldman's music is slow and soft. Only at first sight is this a limitation. I see it rather as a narrow door, to whose dimensions one has to adapt oneself (as in Alice in Wonderland) before one can pass through it into the state of being that is expressed in Feldman's music. Only when one has become accustomed to the dimness of light can one begin to perceive the richness and variety of colour which is the material of the music. When one has passed through the narrow door and got accustomed to the dim tight, one realises the range of his imagination and the significant differences that distinguish one piece from another.

Feldman sees the sounds as reverberating endlessly, never getting lost, changing their resonances as they die away, or rather do not die away, but recede from our ears, and soft because softness is compelling, because an insidious invasion of our senses is more effective than a frontal attack, because our ears must strain to catch the music, they must become more sensitive before they perceive the world of sound in which Feldman's music takes place.

It seems wholly appropriate to quote these words ot Cornelius Cardew from the early sixties. In an interview in the summer of '85 Feldman recalled, "Cornelius played my music beautifully and I don't think anybody wrote about my early music as beautifully as he did."

In fact, Cardew's description refers equally well to the later works. Notwithstanding all the profound changes Feldman's music underwent during the last ten years; for it is above all to this world of sound that the music owes its strength of continuity and its unique quality.

In rehearsal Feldman would help his performers by describing the sounds as sourceless. He wanted them to take on that precious quality of transience, of uncatchability (Cardew's word), to be free but not arbitrary, elusive but compelling.

We are reminded of an old Taoist dictum: The greatest music has the most tenuous notes. --John Tilbury


----------



## Albert7

dedalus selected this wonderful piece for us which is delightful on TinyChat:






centropolis, dedalus, tieguanyin, guest5850, and I are listening to this right now. It is rather moving.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat right now I'm playing Last Pieces from 1959. It is very lyrical.






Here with dedalus, flutey, tieguanyin, guest5850, trazom, and myself. The solo piano is rather haunting to me.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat right now with dedalus, flutey, guest5850, trazom, and myself. Such a lovely piece from Haydn!


----------



## Albert7

trazom asks me to put this up on TinyChat for dedalus, flutey, guest5850, trazom, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

Next part trazom featured via my posting on TinyChat:






Same peeps still.


----------



## Albert7

dedalus posts this final part up for trazom's selection on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

I post up another early Feldman piece called Illusions in TinyChat for dedalus, flutey, guest5850, trazom, and me.






Very tense and full of lyrical clusters like punctuated thunder. Notes: Morton Feldman completed Illusions for solo piano in 1950. The composer's former teacher, Stefan Wolpe, who was a former student of Webern and wrote in an atonal style, directly influences this work. Illusions is in four parts; the first two are slightly over two minutes long while the second two are about thirty seconds each. Its sound suggests the atonal music of the Second Viennese School. This work can be considered pre-Feldman, insofar as it does not reflect the legacy that discerning listeners have come to appreciate, but it is interesting music because it is an isolated, surviving example of what he was creating before he found the path to his own artistic voice. It is also interesting music, presenting a graceful set of contrasts that illustrate an enthusiasm for music that would later flower into one of the finest musical forces of the twentieth century. At the time of this work's composition, Feldman was not yet twenty-four years old and had not attended a university. In fact, his only position in a university was that of a composition instructor, but this position did not materialize until the 1970s. His musical education had begun with his own mother, teaching him piano until he was twelve. To young Feldman's great benefit, he then came under the tutelage of a Russian aristocrat named Madame Maurina-Press, who was a friend of Scriabin and studied with Busoni. Her instruction was of vital importance to his development as a composer. He never ceased to be grateful to her throughout his life, praising her for instilling in him musicality, rather than musicianship. At eighteen he met Wolpe, with whom music lessons were extended debates and little more. This relationship went on for years.

In 1950, when Illusions was written, Feldman had attended a performance of Webern's Symphony at Carnegie Hall. The ensuing antagonism from the audience compelled him to leave early, and in the lobby he met John Cage. This was the precise moment when everything changed for Feldman, because Cage introduced him to other composers, great painters, and an entire art world that would bring him into the realm of the new and decidedly American avant-garde. Taking into account that Maurina-Press and Wolpe were of European birth, it could be said that Illusions for solo piano is Feldman's token European work. There is nothing in it that would suggest that the composer was American. The first movement combines the earnest fire of Schoenberg's atonal piano writing with bursts of the decadent, post-tonal chord progressions of Berg. The second movement sounds like an idea of Schoenberg's being developed by Scriabin. Movements three and four are too short to avoid comparisons to Webern. In essence, it is the music of a student, and it will not paint an accurate picture of the composer's more valuable output. It will, however, bring enthusiasts of Feldman's music even closer to understanding his development as a young man, illustrating what influences he was distancing himself from during his formative years with Cage in the early 1950s. It is also interesting to compare the young Feldman, an imitator, to the mature Feldman, a trailblazer. Most composers cover their tracks, careful to not let the world remember that they were once students, forced to imitate in order to acquire an understanding of their craft. Debussy was unhappy when his juvenilia was published against his wishes, but we are fortunate to have it. Illusions for solo piano was not recorded during Feldman's lifetime, and perhaps he wanted it forgotten, but it is a revealing listen.


----------



## Albert7

dedalus put this lovely symphony up for us to enjoy in TinyChat:






And no bear in action tonight apparently.


----------



## Albert7

flutey tells us a story to that symphony.

[9:11 PM] albert: where is flutey?
[9:12 PM] albert: hopefully she didn't forget about us 
[9:12 PM] dedalus: Hah ayeah
[9:12 PM] dedalus: *started a YouTube-video: Rachmaninoff - Symphony no.2 op.27 [HD] Complete live concert.*
[9:12 PM] dedalus: I remember Flutey played this I think
[9:13 PM] dedalus: Only time I've ever heard it
[9:13 PM] dedalus: I remember thinking it was cool
[9:13 PM] albert: lovely 
[9:13 PM] albert: link to this?
[9:13 PM] albert: thanks
[9:13 PM] dedalus: 



[9:14 PM] flutey: yup
[9:14 PM] flutey: can I tell my story to this again?
[9:14 PM] dedalus: Heck yeah!
[9:15 PM] flutey: ok
[9:15 PM] flutey: this is the intro to the journey
[9:15 PM] flutey: Rachmaninoff is in a dark room staring at a crystal globe
[9:15 PM] flutey: inside the globe is a great snowy wasteland
[9:16 PM] flutey: he accepts the challenge
[9:16 PM] flutey: to find his Destiny
[9:16 PM] flutey: putting his hand on the globe, it glows and shines on the walls of the room
[9:16 PM] flutey: the glow reflects the wasteland
[9:17 PM] flutey: and magically the reflections merge and the room disappears.
[9:17 PM] flutey: the reflections become a real wasteland around him
[9:18 PM] flutey: he's kneeling on the ground
[9:18 PM] flutey: but here he gets up...
[9:18 PM] flutey: and begins his walk
[9:19 PM] flutey: he knows not where he's going, or what he will find
[9:19 PM] flutey: endless wasteland
[9:19 PM] flutey: over hills and glaciers
[9:20 PM] flutey: Rachmaninoff reflects on his surroundings
[9:20 PM] flutey: the sun is shining brightly, not a cloud in the sky
[9:20 PM] flutey: it shines on the sun
[9:20 PM] flutey: and it makes him happy. it encourages him to keep going
[9:21 PM] flutey: "this isn't so bad after all"
[9:22 PM] flutey: (exposition ends here)
[9:22 PM] flutey: (development begins)
[9:23 PM] flutey: time passes for Rachmaninoff
[9:23 PM] flutey: clouds come over hte sky
[9:23 PM] flutey: the wind picks up, blowing snow around
[9:23 PM] flutey: it pushes him back for short moments, but he keeps going
[9:24 PM] flutey: hugs his coat
[9:24 PM] flutey: up ahead through the swirling snow, he sees a great mountain
[9:24 PM] flutey: a storm is brewing, but he must cross over it
[9:24 PM] flutey: (the brass are the mountain)
[9:25 PM] trazom: this story seems familiar, did you tell this one before in here?
[9:25 PM] flutey: yes
[9:25 PM] flutey: now Rachmaninoff begins to climb it
[9:25 PM] flutey: up up up the cliff
[9:25 PM] flutey: fears to look down
[9:25 PM] flutey: O_O
[9:25 PM] flutey: and doubts rise
[9:26 PM] flutey: "was this right?"
[9:26 PM] flutey: he keeps going, but now he's driven by fear, fear of death
[9:26 PM] flutey: the wind blows against him
[9:26 PM] flutey: barely holding on
[9:27 PM] flutey: doubt and fear grips him
[9:27 PM] flutey: "Oh why did I ever decide to do this? Why did I ever come this way?"
[9:27 PM] flutey: "This is hopeless!"
[9:27 PM] flutey: in desperation, he makes one last effort up the mountain
[9:27 PM] flutey: he reaches the top
[9:27 PM] flutey: and then BOOM!
[9:28 PM] flutey: the wind throws him off the cliff on the other side
[9:28 PM] flutey: he tumbles down in the snow hundreds of meters
[9:28 PM] flutey: black out
[9:29 PM] flutey: he regains consciousness
[9:29 PM] flutey: and opens his eyes
[9:29 PM] flutey: the sun is shining
[9:29 PM] flutey: not a cloud to be seen
[9:29 PM] flutey: "Is it really over?!"
[9:29 PM] flutey: he gets up and looks at the mountain behind him. He made it!
[9:29 PM] flutey: He's alive!
[9:29 PM] flutey: he's never been so happy to see the sun
[9:30 PM] flutey: he's overjoyed with his great fortune and triumph against his trial
[9:30 PM] flutey: but a second thought arises as he takes one last look at the mountain
[9:30 PM] flutey: that even though it was bad in the moment, it was worth it because it brought out a courage in him he didn't know he had
[9:31 PM] flutey: that in the end, the mountain did him a good thing
[9:31 PM] flutey: thoughtfully, he turns away from the mountain
[9:32 PM] flutey: he goes on
[9:32 PM] flutey: and reaches another hill, hoping to see what's on the other side
[9:32 PM] flutey: but on the other side.... nothing but more wasteland!
[9:32 PM] flutey: :O
[9:32 PM] flutey: "No.... no.... after everything! WHY?!"
[9:32 PM] flutey: despair fills him again
[9:33 PM] flutey: endless struggle
[9:33 PM] flutey: he runs down the hill recklessly
[9:33 PM] flutey: because it was all in vain
[9:33 PM] flutey: "Cursed is me!"
[9:33 PM] flutey: the eternal traveller
[9:33 PM] flutey: forever alone
[9:33 PM] flutey: heh I like htat last note with the basses
[9:33 PM] dedalus: Awesome
[9:34 PM] flutey: the other mvmts I don't have much of a story
[9:34 PM] dedalus: This is a really thrilling symphony
[9:34 PM] flutey: just various images
[9:34 PM] dedalus: I could see how your story went with the music a lot more this time
[9:36 PM] flutey: heh
[9:36 PM] flutey: I told you I played this a few years ago, right?
[9:36 PM] dedalus: Nice
[9:36 PM] flutey: it was a lot of sitting around for my small part, so I ended up becoming very imaginative to spend the time
[9:36 PM] flutey: and I made up that story in rehearsal
[9:36 PM] dedalus: Haha


----------



## Albert7

trazom features this lovely movement for us in TinyChat with centropolis, dedalus, flutey, lordbear, n----, trazom, and me.


----------



## Albert7

And now time for Feldman's last solo piano work Palais de Mari on TinyChat.






Notes for this piece: "Palais de Mari was written for pianist Bunita Marcus, who asked Feldman to condense the material and techniques from his long pieces into a smaller work. The piece's title comes from a photograph of the same name which Feldman observed at the Louvre Museum in Paris; the photograph depicted an ancient ruined palace in East Asia. Palais de Mari is a concise version of Feldman's late mature style, consisting of quiet, sparse, and asymmetrical repetitions of short phrases."

Another version which I wanted to play is this too:


----------



## Albert7

flutey requested that this funny clip be played on TinyChat for us:






Here we have bear, dedalus, flutey, musicrom1, guest13749, trazom, and myself. It's a rather funny video!


----------



## Albert7

flutey played this for us on TinyChat for the guys here:


----------



## Albert7

trazom requested this piece so I put it up on TinyChat:






bear, dedalus, flutey, musicrom1, trazom, and I are on here now.


----------



## Albert7

Last night and dedalus stuck this lovely piece for us on TinyChat:






Crazy busy with bear, dedalus, flutey, guest-14592, musicrom1, septimaltritone, trazom, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

trazom asked me to put this lovely piece up on TinyChat:






Here with this piece are bear, dedalus, flutey, musicrom1, septimaltritone, trazom, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

septimaltritone just put this radically awesome piece on TinyChat for us:






A sonic collage for our ages and right now we have bear, dedalus, septimaltritone, trazom, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

Still listening to the Cage piece on TinyChat and the room has now septimaltritone, clavi, trazom, and myself.

Update: now spy just joined us despite technical difficulties with some unknown guests and clavi is off.

Further update: spy is unable to connect well and bear just returned back from his bath.

I really am enjoying the Cage piece quite a bit. Lots of complex samples. I can see how this piece resembles of the very early experiments that Feldman tried out before he settled on his final phase of composition.

Just some thoughts on this issue.


----------



## Albert7

bear just placed this on the TinyChat room just now.






It's now just bear, spy who just joined us, trazom, and me left.


----------



## Albert7

Fighting a bout of depression and tried to sleep in without any avail. My dad put in this fine opera in the CD player hooked to our television.


----------



## Albert7

flutey shared a lovely photo with me which is a view from her dorm room on TinyChat... very nice shot.









Lovely and it reminds me of my lovely daughter Izzy.


----------



## Albert7

This morning things are crazy on TinyChat and so dedalus put up this lovely clip from Dream Theater.






Now on are dedalus, fallacybear, flutey, guest-23970, musicrom1, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

Just completed another listen for this album for the fourth time this week.









On TinyChat, nilgiritea is playing some Lambert, Hendricks, and Ross tracks for nilgiritea, fallacybear, fancybear, and myself while I eat a fruit salad for lunch.


----------



## Albert7

Then I put this lovely track on for non-classical day... Hank Mobley time!






Now it's only nilgiritea, fancybear, and myself on TinyChat.


----------



## Albert7

nilgiritea played this track on TinyChat for us:






Online is dedalus, nilgiritea, fancybear, and me.


----------



## Albert7

And now a song that samples the previous track play. So I play the Jem track which makes sense as a follow-up on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

Time for more Hank Mobley of course on TinyChat:


----------



## Albert7

And now for a full length classic album with Hank Mobley... Soul Station. bear and I are on TinyChat.


----------



## Bulldog

albertfallickwang said:


> nilgiritea played this track on TinyChat for us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Online is dedalus, nilgiritea, fancybear, and me.


That sounded very bad - Glee club Bach.


----------



## Albert7

Bulldog said:


> That sounded very bad - Glee club Bach.


Apparently this style of Bach covers was done quite a bit during the 1960's... Modern Jazz Quartet and Swingle Sisters did a lot of collaborations like this.


----------



## Albert7

musicrom1 just put this lovely track on TinyChat:






Now we have bear, musicrom1, flutey723 who is on her cell phone, and myself on.


----------



## Albert7

Commercial break from me here on TinyChat:






Now with bear, musicrom1, tieguanyin, flutey723, and me on TinyChat now.


----------



## Albert7

After tieguanyin featured a song from Breaking Bad season three, episode thirteen, I play this Cannonball Adderley track from his jazz funk period.






With bear, musicrom1, tieguanyin, flutey723, and me on TinyChat.


----------



## Albert7

Another classic jazz banger from The Three Sounds on TinyChat with musicrom1, tieguanyin, flutey723, and me now.


----------



## Albert7

On TinyChat now with clavi, musicrom1, tieguanyin, flutey723, and guest still listening to The Three Sounds.


----------



## Albert7

clavi put up this lovely piece for us on TinyChat:






It's clavi, musicrom1, tieguanyin, guest, and me here.


----------



## Albert7

clavi put up another lovely piece here on TinyChat:






Right now we have clavi, musicrom1, tieguanyin, and me.


----------



## Albert7

Had to show clavi this lovely clip... Yuja playing some jazz music... so awesome!






Great follow-up to Clementi.


----------



## Albert7

tieguanyin plays this lovely track for us as followup on TinyChat:






clavi, musicrom1, tieguanyin, and I are on still.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> tieguanyin plays this lovely track for us as followup on TinyChat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clavi, musicrom1, tieguanyin, and I are on still.


Two more parts for us to relish:


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian puts up this rather lovely track afterwards on TinyChat:






It's now mahlerian, musicrom1, tieguanyin, and me now.


----------



## Albert7

musicrom1 just placed this lovely piece composed by Rimsky-Korsakov on TinyChat for us:


----------



## Albert7

I put up another lovely jazz piece in fact for the guys on TinyChat. More Hank Mobley of course.


----------



## Albert7

mahlerian plays this for us on TinyChat with tieguanyin and me.


----------



## Albert7

And now for part two of the piece that mahlerian features on TinyChat for us:


----------



## Albert7

tieguanyin plays this for us, mahlerian and me, on TinyChat now:


----------



## Albert7

tieguanyin2 plays this lovely selection for us on TinyChat which we relish:


----------



## Albert7

Some for a lovely jazz standard from me on TinyChat for mahlerian, tieguanyin, tieguanyin2, and me.


----------



## Albert7

scratchy just arrived and he is looking awesome. He could be our TalkClassical fashion guru. Now we have on TinyChat septimaltritone, scratchy, spy1, trazom, and me. Still on the Berio piece.


----------



## Albert7

The Lang Lang version of Bartok was not the best at all. So we switch on TinyChat to the Yuja Wang version on centropolis' request.






Much better.


----------



## Albert7

Now on TinyChat watching Dave Brubeck in some archival footage with centropolis, dedalus, flutey, mahlerian, guest, guest36474, and myself here.






It's a guess the time signature contest going on here.


----------



## Albert7

Going to bring either my iPod touch or iPod shuffle to re-listen to these albums again along the way to my friend Justin's house and also get ready for some LAN party work there even though I don't do gaming. More Morton Feldman during errands to the library as well.

Here you go guys:


----------



## Lord Lance

Yo' Albert? Yo' better be grooving out to Liszt for an entire month in May or you be a _human_. That's right. Only Liszt be your pal. Like Feldman right now, only Liszt for an entire month. You will learn to worship the Old Gods.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Recommendations for a fellow Half-human*


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Yo' Albert? Yo' better be grooving out to Liszt for an entire month in May or you be a _human_. That's right. Only Liszt be your pal. Like Feldman right now, only Liszt for an entire month. You will learn to worship the Old Gods.


I have after no hesitation decided to accept your dare for me to listen to Franz Lizst for a whole month. I have set some ground rules for the dare modified from your rather ambiguous post here.

1) Fridays, due to it being non-classical day, during April 2015 will be devoted to Haydn man's Composer of the Month. Reason being is that I don't plan to miss it twice in a row for two months. And yes, missing Steve Reich and Hector Berlioz was difficult enough this month.

2) I will be listening to Franz Lizst only during that month with the exception of Salt Lake Music Society where I will be presenting on something entirely different there. I had something pre-planned and it isn't Lizst so that will be an exception.

3) Focal points:

a) I will look into deconstruct Lizst's semiotics of his performance image... research further into his being a performance artist that presages 20th century performance art such as Nam June Paik which parallel the composer's career in a postmodern way.
b) Further look into the sexuality of classical music performance in relation to Barthes' and Foucault's theories of sexual anthropology and signified/signifier and relate that to 21th century performance technique, particularly with Lang Lang and Yuja Wang both of whom use sexuality as one of multiple frameworks for listener/performer/orchestra interpolations.
c) A stronger overview into the overall arching structure of Lizst's compositional history and his theories behind those pieces.
d) Deciphering why Lizst invokes both passionate love and hate from fans even up to today and get a deeper understanding of why legends about him are a mask for his self or a profound expression of emotion. Returning back to the fundamentals of what does it mean to be emotional in music.
e) Examine different interpretation of Lizst ranging from early 20th to early 21th century performances to understand how Lizst is being interpreted by people of all backgrounds from all parts of the world.

The Old Gods, yes. And am I insane to do another exclusive composer of the month listening session. Probably but this is an opportunity I do not plan to miss.

So thanks, Lord Lance, I accept your duel and the pistol accordingly. I will designate Lizst for next month's composer that I will focus on after my Feldman experiment.

Merci beaucoup. Danke schon. Now it's official. Let's box.


----------



## Albert7

Short Week One observations about Morton Feldman:

1) Feldman only had two electroacoustic experiments in his works: Marginal Intersection and Intersection for Magnetic Tape.
2) Hearing the same pieces four to five times is never the same experience. It feels very foreign and fresh with each viewing.
3) No two performances of the same piece results in the same way.
4) I really love the latter works a lot! Taught me a lot of patience in listening.
5) Palais de Mari is a winner; For Bunita Marcus is totally awesome and closest to reminding me of my daughter; Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello is undoubtably another masterpiece.
6) His String Quartet is undoubtably one of the top five 20th century string quartets. Undoubtably rivaling those of Bartok and Carter.
7) I need to hear String Quartet II again.
8) Feldman for some pieces, especially the earlier ones, could require a dose of good cold beer during winter to veg out to. Definitely lots of variety.
9) Neither, his opera or anti-opera, is the most difficult for me to appreciate. I like Samuel Beckett but wow? Strange vocals on that one.
10) I think that Feldman is best a private experience on my iPod touch/iPod classic. I don't know anyone on TinyChat except for mahlerian and dedalus who sat through a whole piece I played there. 
11) Feldman pieces have no entry or exit points for melodies. In fact, it's like an abstract expressionist sculpture. You can start to look from any angle.
12) Feldman is not ambient music or noise. If you think so, then you probably got the wrong composer.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> I have after no hesitation decided to accept your dare for me to listen to Franz Lizst for a whole month. I have set some ground rules for the dare modified from your rather ambiguous post here.
> 
> 1) Fridays, due to it being non-classical day, during April 2015 will be devoted to Haydn man's Composer of the Month. Reason being is that I don't plan to miss it twice in a row for two months. And yes, missing Steve Reich and Hector Berlioz was difficult enough this month.
> 
> 2) I will be listening to Franz Lizst only during that month with the exception of Salt Lake Music Society where I will be presenting on something entirely different there. I had something pre-planned and it isn't Lizst so that will be an exception.
> 
> 3) Focal points:
> 
> a) I will look into deconstruct Lizst's semiotics of his performance image... research further into his being a performance artist that presages 20th century performance art such as Nam June Paik which parallel the composer's career in a postmodern way.
> b) Further look into the sexuality of classical music performance in relation to Barthes' and Foucault's theories of sexual anthropology and signified/signifier and relate that to 21th century performance technique, particularly with Lang Lang and Yuja Wang both of whom use sexuality as one of multiple frameworks for listener/performer/orchestra interpolations.
> c) A stronger overview into the overall arching structure of Lizst's compositional history and his theories behind those pieces.
> d) Deciphering why Lizst invokes both passionate love and hate from fans even up to today and get a deeper understanding of why legends about him are a mask for his self or a profound expression of emotion. Returning back to the fundamentals of what does it mean to be emotional in music.
> e) Examine different interpretation of Lizst ranging from early 20th to early 21th century performances to understand how Lizst is being interpreted by people of all backgrounds from all parts of the world.
> 
> The Old Gods, yes. And am I insane to do another exclusive composer of the month listening session. Probably but this is an opportunity I do not plan to miss.
> 
> So thanks, Lord Lance, I accept your duel and the pistol accordingly. I will designate Lizst for next month's composer that I will focus on after my Feldman experiment.
> 
> Merci beaucoup. Danke schon. Now it's official. Let's box.
> 
> View attachment 65753


A. Not a _dare_. An invitation to the music of Liszt.

B. You're only as far as you're honest to yourself.

C. The exceptions aside, the 99 discs of music should provide to fruitful {and that's only piano!}.

D, That ending was horrible. This is not a duel, not a competition. It is music. _Passion. 
_
E. Research into Liszt all you want but the music is what matters ultimately.

F. You're probably insane. Probably. Well, more than likely since only psychopaths and lunatic gel well with me.

G. You watch way too many movies.


----------



## Prodromides

Albert7 said:


> 8) Feldman for some pieces, especially the earlier ones, could require a dose of good cold beer during winter to veg out to. Definitely lots of variety.
> 9) Neither, his opera or anti-opera, is the most difficult for me to appreciate. I like Samuel Beckett but wow? Strange vocals on that one.
> 10) I think that Feldman is best a private experience on my iPod touch/iPod classic. I don't know anyone on TinyChat except for mahlerian and dedalus who sat through a whole piece I played there.


Hi, albert.

Your observation #10 could also serve as one of the explanations on why you considered M. Feldman to be "obscure" before you commenced your March Feldman itinerary.

As for #9, I like *Neither* very much and think this work is one of the outstanding Feldman pieces in my music collection. Upon learning your feedback, I rather think that I'm on a different point within the listeners' spectrum than where you might be.

Regarding #8, why do think that 'early' Feldman elicits a different response from you as a listener than later (or mid) period Feldman works? Do you also feel this way about other composers' output from the 1950s (a period which I consider as the dodecaphonic zeitgeist)?


----------



## Lord Lance

Yo Albert, better check out this series later:


----------



## Albert7

Prodromides said:


> Hi, albert.
> 
> Your observation #10 could also serve as one of the explanations on why you considered M. Feldman to be "obscure" before you commenced your March Feldman itinerary.
> 
> As for #9, I like *Neither* very much and think this work is one of the outstanding Feldman pieces in my music collection. Upon learning your feedback, I rather think that I'm on a different point within the listeners' spectrum than where you might be.
> 
> Regarding #8, why do think that 'early' Feldman elicits a different response from you as a listener than later (or mid) period Feldman works? Do you also feel this way about other composers' output from the 1950s (a period which I consider as the dodecaphonic zeitgeist)?


Early Feldman were drawn from graphical scores and I have heard the two Mode albums like five times now. It's difficult listening because there is no resolution at any point in the pieces. As a Buddhist, it's not like I can meditate easily during those Intersections or his electroacoustic experiments... In fact, the experiments with dynamics are incredibly fascinating. My ears just keep on edge for those early pieces. And I really love them too! They just have a different texture than the later pieces.

Compared to Cage's works from that similar time period, I think that Feldman was trying to find his own voice too. However, he was totally innovative in fact. These aren't student works or throwaway pieces... they are key pieces that step to his maturing style.

I don't see Feldman as an obscure composer anymore but I'm astonished how much his works drive away people especially the later ones ... early ones are short so the TinyChat folks are able to "tolerate" those better. Feldman still remains a cult composer in my opinion, sadly enough.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Yo Albert, better check out this series later:


I promise to check out these... are those only available on DVD/Blu-ray?


----------



## Albert7

centropolis is playing this on TinyChat for beethovenkarajan and myself... Rather lovely as I wait for Justin:


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> I promise to check out these... are those only available on DVD/Blu-ray?


No, no. CD too!


----------



## Lord Lance

Mariss Jansons conducts Symphonieorchester des Bayerisch Rundfunks in Beethoven's Nine Symphonies [Complete]


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Mariss Jansons conducts Symphonieorchester des Bayerisch Rundfunks in Beethoven's Nine Symphonies [Complete]


Thanks dude. Props up.


----------



## Albert7

Okay trying the Feldman piece again for the TinyChat room for centropolis, flutey, septimaltritone, guest620312, spy, and trazom. This is just exquisite and very colorful for the composer. I love the opening shimmering effect. flutey said there were lots of microtones in the beginning of the piece.

Memorable comment:

[9:44 PM] septimaltritone: btw this flute and orchestra by feldman is great. much more agitated and forward moving and klangfarbenistic than his usual works. in other words, very webernesque.

Update: flutey left early for bed due to Daylight Savings Time and mahlerian came back into the room and then musicromsky entered in near the end of the lovely piece.


----------



## Albert7

centropolis posted this lovely piece up for us on TinyChat for us.






Now we have centropolis, mahlerian, septimaltritone, musicromsky, spy, trazom, and myself tonight.


----------



## Albert7

Thanks to Lizstian my Lizst project next month is made a lot easier.



Lisztian said:


> Top 10 (only original works, including the operatic fantasies, which are really just themes/variations. Actual transcriptions would need another one of these posts. Also, I don't know the lieder/two piano/chamber works well enough to really include them).
> 
> Liszt before Weimar period (1830 - 1847).
> 
> 1. Réminiscences de Norma:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Réminiscences de Don Juan:
> 
> 
> 
> , Part 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-14:
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Apparitions, S.155: 1:
> 
> 
> 
> , 2:
> 
> 
> 
> , 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Ballade No. 1 in D flat:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. O lieb so lang du lieben kannst:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Malédiction:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Rondeau fantastique sur un thème espagnol, El Contrabandista:
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Glanes de Woronince: 1:
> 
> 
> 
> , 2:
> 
> 
> 
> , 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Réminiscences des Puritains/Réminiscences des Huguenots: Former:
> 
> 
> 
> (only youtube recording); Latter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liszt in Weimar (1848 - 1860)
> 
> 1. Piano Sonata:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Annees de Pelerinage 1 & 2: Former: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj2gFk0FoKo; Latter:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Transcendental Etudes:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Faust Symphony:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Harmonies poétiques et religieuses:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale Ad nos, ad salutarem undam:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Totentanz:
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Dante Symphony:
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Les Preludes:
> 
> 
> 
> 10. 'Gran' Mass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liszt after Weimar (1861 - 1886).
> 
> 1. Christus:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Variations on Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Années de pèlerinage. Troisième année:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Psalm XIII:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. From the Cradle to the Grave:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Deux épisodes d'apres le Faust de Lenau: 1:
> 
> 
> 
> , 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Trois Odes Funèbres: 1:
> 
> 
> 
> , 2:
> 
> 
> 
> , 3:
> 
> 
> 
> (54:10, only recording on youtube, and unfortunately not so great).
> 8. La Lugubre Gondola 1 & 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Via Crucis:
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Nuages Gris:


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Thanks to Lizstian my Lizst project next month is made a lot easier.


All works are complete masterpieces and a joy to listen to. You go Albert!


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> All works are complete masterpieces and a joy to listen to. You go Albert!


For reals and I'm dead serious about this project... Feel free to post away here like crazy.

Now drinking some vodka mixed with Red Bull. Interesting flavor and not something James Bond would swig.


----------



## Albert7

Now on TinyChat I play this lovely early Feldman piece for screamer and myself:






Interesting title from a Jewish-American composer. Need to research more about this.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> bearswillrulehumanity played this lovely track for him and myself on TinyChat:


Huh... I guess you can join in if you want....

Albert, please hear my shares at one time or the other and don't confine to the annals of history.

I have more to share but 'tis Feldman month which means Masochism is at peak so pleasure causing works are banned.


----------



## Lord Lance

Abandoned me, eh?


----------



## Lord Lance

Yo Albert, promise me, _promise me _you'll hear this performance OK? The playing is almost demonic - the fastest tempi I've heard can also attest to that, the sound pretty good for a live recording and the conductor at helm one of the great Brucknerians:






I'd say this is a fine Bruckner 4. Recommended.


----------



## Lord Lance

Updated my blog.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Updated my blog.


Awesome... Exhausted yesterday from helping out my friend Justin with setting up his LAN party even though I don't game at all. I guess that being the computer nerd is always a helpful thing here. I did manage to catch up on some Feldman listening until I collapsed and the one glass of vodka with Red Bull nearly did me in. 

And six pieces of Lil Caesars pepperoni pizza didn't help my cause either.

Here are some photos of last night's gathering. It was fun for most of the people despite the sluggish internet from Comcast.















I can't wait for foodie group this afternoon to get some real quality food in my tummy. Feeling sick from too much junk food honestly.


----------



## Albert7

Waiting for Justin to get off his morning job so that he can take me back to Salt Lake City. Surprisingly a few of the guys woke up after only a few hours to continue their gaming spree.  Diablo III must be that addictive. I did look at a few video games and saw that Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare looked pretty good. Not sure how well it will run on a gaming laptop but who knows? The realism is just jaw-dropping on the latest crop of video games.

Today after food group, I plan to focus on more Feldman listening for shorter pieces again. Last night was rather productive and at the end of the month I promise to tally up which pieces I heard and it will be just fun.


----------



## Albert7

Ran some errands, ate lunch at foodie group of which photographs will be posted soon, and went to supermarket and back on TinyChat. septimaltritone presented this on TinyChat tonight with bearswillrunhumanity, dedalus, flutey, musicromsky, schoenbergiantea, herrbear, spy, trazom, and myself this wonderful track.


----------



## Albert7

For this late afternoon, Ben and Powell and me went to Ho Mei BBQ which got renovated recently and they have great cheap authentic Chinese meals there.


----------



## Albert7

And of course, time to celebrate the food... my three meat platter was less than ten dollars! Duck, chicken, and pork.


----------



## Albert7

As Crippled Symmetry comes to a finish here on TinyChat, I am just astonished how many people are on here for the whole piece! It warms my heart to see so many.

Right now we have dedalus, flutey, mahlerian, schoenbergiantea, septimaltritone, herrbear, musicromsky, spy, trazom, and myself.

The epic piece has pitch bending and microtones, I believe, on the bass flute. As a pianist, I really am relishing the clusters unfolding like origami being flattened out. The slowly evolving piece brings chills in my heart measure by measure like instruments pushing slowly against inertia... so adventuresome especially with the final bars of the pieces. I think that this is definitely one of the most exhilarating pieces I have heard in quite a long time. I probably will pick this up from iTunes probably next month to listen again in May after my Lizst escapade.

Ding ding ding with the glockenspiel too. Just haunting like wind chimes. Very much into the Zen zone here. Om. I hope that you guys can engage in this piece with me. It's just so inviting like a sonic sculpture as the interaction among all instruments is just great.

Notes from a Guardian article: No full score exists of Crippled Symmetry: the three players each have their own fully notated parts, but those contain no indications of how and where they should synchronise over the 85-minute span. The keening phrases of the flute, the arpeggios of the piano and the shimmer of the glockenspiel and vibraphone forge a wonderfully supple yet organic unity. The lack of precise co-ordination creates the sense of every sound constantly being reassessed and placed in a slightly different context.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> mahlerian arrived a few minutes ago to share this lovely set of pieces here on TinyChat for us. dedalus, mahlerian, schoenbergiantea, septimaltritone, musicromsky, spy, trazom, and I are all here. Enjoy this lovely selection:


Here is the album cover for the selection here:


----------



## Albert7

I ask schoenbergiantea to play this track which is just fascinating. Like whoa? Ferneyhough is a mad genius that's for sure.


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergiantea played this wonderful documentary to help bearoflove to get a better understanding of Debussy.






We have on TinyChat left bearoflove, dedalus, mahlerian, schoenbergiantea, spy, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

After another John West commercial break, schoenbergiantea plays this very lyrical piece by Bill Evans with an orchestra.






Postmodern humor accepted in private here like Parker's saxophone solo. Here in the chat room we have bearoflove, schoenbergiantea, guest9876, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

After the lovely jazz interlude, I place up this rather challenging late piece that Feldman composed in 1975.






Very glacial sounding too. Full of inner mystery.


----------



## Albert7

This morning I did a run into my downtown public library to check out a few Lizst CD's and a Rameau DVD for my dad. I used my iPod classic to refresh myself again for Feldman month.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Furtwangler Month!*

*HERR FURTWÄNGLER GRAND MONTH HAS BEGUN!

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

*

Hail Herr Furtwangler, Salvator of the Human Race!​


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> *HERR FURTWÄNGLER GRAND MONTH HAS BEGUN!
> 
> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> *
> 
> Hail Herr Furtwangler, Salvator of the Human Race!​


Due to personal issues, I won't be able to see my lovely daughter Izzy this week especially tonight.  Quite depressing indeed. I must forge ownard however.


----------



## Albert7

Time for a lovely Feldman track here on TinyChat with beardefender and musicrom1.






More listening notes later on hopefully for this piece.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Due to personal issues, I won't be able to see my lovely daughter Izzy this week especially tonight.  Quite depressing indeed. I must forge ownard however.


Thanks for the quote. Well, life is tough, right? You gotta remember that. Things like keep testing your will. Soldier on!


----------



## Albert7

I put up another version of Crippled Symmetry with a video this time on TinyChat with musicrom1 and guest108378 else in the room with me.


----------



## Albert7

During a lovely conversation about Fischer-Dieskau, mahlerian played this lovely track for us including mahlerian, guest108378, trazom, and myself here:


----------



## Albert7

Afterwards, I put up this lovely Feldman selection on TinyChat for mahlerian, guest108378, trazom, and myself. Noted that this piece appeared during my birth year.






More listening notes to come later on.


----------



## Albert7

Time for a pretty bad, low quality humorous commercial break concerning bears on TinyChat:






clavtrawn plays this lovely piece here for clavtawn, dedalus, flutey, mahlerian, septimaltritone, guest108378, musicrom1, spy, trazom, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

On my round on TinyChat, I fire up this lovely Feldman piece here for dedalus, mahlerian, guest108378, musicrom1, spy, and myself.






It looks like I have been tons of vocal pieces tonight. Very exciting!

Update: mahlerian left a few seconds ago for the night. Also spy left as well. Entering the room is guest108516.


----------



## Lord Lance

You guys need more *Herr Furtwangler *! I shall take it upon myself to enlighten you tortured souls.


----------



## Lord Lance

Izzy, you got a _great daddy. _Thanks for the 2.5 hour Skype chat, Albert and John {Dedalus}...

I learned a lot from you guys!


----------



## Lord Lance

In the TinyChat room now... for another two hours. Join!


----------



## Albert7

I have noticed that I have been a total manic phase with nearly boundless energy over the few past days. I think that a lot of it is due to my chaos of not having seen my daughter this week plus getting all geared up during Morton Feldman month to pull the necessary long hours in order to hear such long pieces.... plus I have been feeling rather postmodern all week long.

And it's twelve days before my little Izzy's birthday. I am so excited! Powell and I are trying to figure out what to get her for her birthday here.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Izzy, you got a _great daddy. _Thanks for the 2.5 hour Skype chat, Albert and John {Dedalus}...
> 
> I learned a lot from you guys!











Proof is in the pudding that the bear is still human inside.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> You guys need more *Herr Furtwangler *! I shall take it upon myself to enlighten you tortured souls.


Thanks I look forward to more of your tortuous experiences that you share with us. *sarcasm*


----------



## Albert7

musicromsky played this very dense, mournful piece for us on TinyChat with dedalus, hibernatingbear, hojicha, musicromsky, guest10851, and myself here. It is a very very sad funereal piece.


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergcultist plays us this very key Turkish composer's piece (I think that it's Turkish based on the name) here on TinyChat for us including dedalus, hibernatingbear, musicromsky, schoenbergcultist, and myself.


----------



## Prodromides

Albert7 said:


> (I think that it's Turkish based on the name)


That's correct. Cemal Resit Rey was a Turkish composer (one of Turkish "Five", according to that phrase)


----------



## Albert7

And holy moly, schoenbergcultist plays a spectralist piece that was only composed last year! On TinyChat with the same posse as before.


----------



## Albert7

Right now a rather lovely conversation regarding headphones amongst flutey, hibernatingbear, michaels, schoenbergcultist, and myself.

[7:03 PM] schoenbergcultist: sennheisers are opposite of neutral (except hd800)
[7:03 PM] albertheposterboy: *hands michaels spaghetti, red pepper flakes, and parma cheese*
[7:03 PM] michaels: yummmmmm
[7:04 PM] schoenbergcultist: they usually have great bass response and stage
[7:04 PM] albertheposterboy: yeah I really wish that I could share
[7:04 PM] albertheposterboy: I love to cook btw
[7:04 PM] michaels: I have the HD-598 and HD-650
[7:05 PM] michaels: both are pretty darn neutral to my ears
[7:05 PM] michaels: In fact, when I auditioned them next to the 700 and 800, I preferred them because they were more neutral 
[7:06 PM] schoenbergcultist: *
[7:06 PM] michaels: almost bought the amazing deal on the open box HD 700 for $400 during cyberweek
[7:06 PM] michaels: but wasn't sure I could resell if I didn't want to keep (and sell 650s)
[7:07 PM] michaels: boy was I stupid, others are selling them for $500-$700 easy
[7:08 PM] schoenbergcultist: I like earphones more than headphones, something is really wrong with me 
[7:09 PM] albertheposterboy: me too... I prefer my earbuds
[7:09 PM] michaels: not at all! 
[7:09 PM] michaels: I have a set of RHA IEMs that I like
[7:10 PM] michaels: but my the skin in my ears can't handle them for very long
[7:10 PM] michaels: headphones are for @home
[7:10 PM] albertheposterboy: yeah i agree
[7:11 PM] michaels: The Oppo PM-3 will be a fantastic headphone for travel
[7:11 PM] michaels: closed back is key for airplane usage 
[7:12 PM] schoenbergcultist: portable headphones are usually lack of fast response
[7:12 PM] schoenbergcultist: below 400$*
[7:12 PM] schoenbergcultist: grado is an exception but has a very small stage
[7:13 PM] schoenbergcultist: for an headphone
[7:13 PM] michaels: problem for me with grado is the same as with IEMs
[7:13 PM] schoenbergcultist: exactly.
[7:13 PM] michaels: on ear is even more difficult then in ear
[7:14 PM] schoenbergcultist: I use foam filters with my er4s
[7:15 PM] schoenbergcultist: http://theheadphonelist.theheadphon...ds/2013/06/Etymotic-Research-ER4S-400x300.jpg
[7:15 PM] schoenbergcultist: looks like this
[7:15 PM] schoenbergcultist: zero noise from outside
[7:17 PM] schoenbergcultist: more comfortable than stock filters
[7:18 PM] michaels: with my IEMs I use Comply tips, they're the only ones I've found thus far that don't hurt inside of 5 minutes

Man, I really do feel like a true technology nerd when I relish such talk. Amen!


----------



## Albert7

And now for a short commercial interruption with some upbeat music here to amuse flutey, hibernatingbear, schoenbergcultist, and myself as michaels left.


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergcultist delivers us what seems to be a piece in mono quality(?) in the room with flutey, hibernatingbear, schoenbergcultist, and myself here.






This has great narration. It's like reading a more satrical version of War and Peace. Basically, the piece pokes fun of the French emperor.


----------



## Albert7

Best ambient music ever... always good for commercial breaks:


----------



## Albert7

spy requested that I put up this lovely piece for dedalus, mahlerian, musicrom11, septimaltritone, spy, swiftbear, trazom, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

Screenshot for tonight's crazy crowd of icarus, swiftbear, and myself left:


----------



## Albert7

I followed up with this darkly humorous track by MC Paul Barman with the same posse:


----------



## Albert7

I interrupt with this outstanding performance for this stand up session with Amy Schumer.


----------



## Albert7

dedalus puts up this wonderful rendition of Mahler Symphony 2 for dedalus, icarus, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

I am going out this morning for some exercise and I got so much quality sleep last night that it's not funny. I feel so ready to present For Philip Guston later on tonight at 5 PM. I have to head over to the public library to return back that is the only errand that I have to run today.

And tomorrow it looks like I will be hanging out with my Marine buddy John who is getting divorced from his scary wife Jackie and my dad. We are going to look at used CD's and plus it will get me moving around town. I still have yet to select the food group for this weekend for Ben, Powell, and myself.

Is classical music a solipsistic activity? It seems like a lot of people who are stuck in their single world of headphones in front a stereo are. I am not that is for sure. I am trying to free it from boundaries and share it with everyone I know. It is so refreshing and I have felt more self-aware and one with the universe and others.

Much love to all. Om.


----------



## Albert7

This morning during my morning run, I managed to use the portable Philips compact disc player to enjoy the same Morton Feldman album as last week:


----------



## Albert7

This morning during my jog at the downtown public library, I found that my special order of the complete Bill Evans box set has arrived so I am grateful. Here is the lovely find along with two Lizst CD's I unearthed from the archives:


----------



## Albert7

We are continuing to listen to Wagner's Parsifal here on TinyChat and right now we have mahlerian, michaels, musicromsky, schoenbergcultist, stupendousbearpower who left for his sleep, guest154476, and myself left here now.

Update: bearincommand has returned back to the room but has gone to bed. dedalus has returned back to the room a few moments ago.

Update update: mahlerian has left for the afternoon. Now we have bearincommand, dedalus, michaels, schoenbergcultist, guest-156891, guest154476, and myself left now.


----------



## Albert7

I am sitting and meditating over "For Philip Guston" here and it has been a wonderfully illuminating experience. And taking a short one and half hour nap before viewing this really has been helpful. I really love the way that flute pushes its way through the chromatic changes as the percussion trails behind with the piano sections... it's like watching a very slow glacier move towards the ocean and into the great wide open. So poetic this strong imagery.

Question now is how does this relate to Philip Guston's artwork. I have yet to derive the connection fully but I will try. More listening thoughts to come later on as the piece progresses.


----------



## Albert7

More conversant thoughts during the middle section of the piece now:

[6:12 PM] albert: the flutist here is incredible... lots of stamina
[6:13 PM] musicromsky: yes
[6:17 PM] lapsangsouchong: *steven schick*
[6:17 PM] lapsangsouchong: hi rom
[6:17 PM] musicromsky: hello
[6:36 PM] albert: now for the repeating percussive sounds speeding up in tempo here
[6:36 PM] albert: interlaced with the flute
[6:41 PM] albert: I love the flute effects here now
[6:41 PM] albert: longer punctuation


----------



## Albert7

The slow ending of this piece is just incredible... the flute and percussion moves very quickly as the piano tones underlying it support the two other instruments... I am astonished how radiant and beautiful this section is... so optimistic and full of life speaking hope to us.

In the room currently we have centropolis, dedalus, flutey, musicromsky, schoenbergcultist, guest1065213, guest154476, trazom, and myself as the final long strains of the chamber group continue forth.

Update: mahlerian returns back into the room for the final measures of the piece... about 10 minutes left.


----------



## Albert7

I watch as Claire slowly moves into that trance which transfixed me so much... This is a religious experience. Longer than the Catholic mass... Feldman's pinnacle work reaching into the heavens or nirvana... a tour de force of remarkable proportions.


----------



## Albert7

Meanwhile schoenbergiantea shares us this hilarious graph and I have no clue where he found this specimen?!?


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergiantea puts up this wonderfully experimental piece which is a great collaboration between Frank Zappa and Boulez in fact... I still need to pick up this album at some point.






We have in the room centropolis, dedalus, flutey, mahlerian, musicromsky, schoenbergcultist, septimaltritone, guest154476, trazom, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

septimaltritone joins us and puts up this lovely piece with dedalus, flutey, mahlerian, musicromsky, schoenbergcultist, septimaltritone, guest154476, trazom, and myself.






Webern is such a great vocal composer... so well worth the journey.


----------



## Albert7

schoenbergcultist puts up this rare gem for us to enjoy tonight.






The room has left clavbron, dedalus, musicromsky, schoenbergcultist, septimaltritone, HailH***** (who is bear glorifying his Nazi connections apparently), guest154476, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

clavbron did a follow-up piece for us guys here:






Same personnel as always.


----------



## Albert7

Awake this morning around 10 AM which is pretty late and got lots of comfortable sleep finally after a few days and planning some errands with my stepdad and myself. I will be heading out in a few moments but it will be a good day to hang out with John. Will be headed out for a huge chunk of the day to chill out .


----------



## Albert7

Due to missing posts on the listening diary, I have lost track of all of the Feldman tracks I have heard for the month so I won't be able to provide a detailed inventory of what I heard. I apologize to those who were keeping track via here.

I am so sorry that my diary is now incomplete here due to some glitch. I hope that you forgive me and I promise to try to restore some order to the posts here. I need to reconstruct yesterday's listening which went all missing.


----------



## Krummhorn

Admin note: Any postings that were showing reference to "Tiny Chat" were removed as those were in violation of the Terms of Service for this site ...



> It is strictly prohibited to solicit traffic to *any sites* competing with Talk Classical in *any way*, including but not limited to, links in posts, signatures, profile information, PM's, VM's, eMails, IM's, or Blog pages.
> [/qoute]
> 
> Krummhorn,
> Administrator


----------



## Albert7

Right now I have returned back from my adventures and in the secret listening room I am here with dedalus and myself right now as I reconstruct the lucunas.

Here you go folks:


----------



## Albert7

Reconstruction of yesterday playlist in the listening room:

li's request-






and a bunch of missing videos that used to be on Current Listening Vol. II thread which got eradicated that I can't reconstruct.

The last piece was bear's selection here before I went to bed last night.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> I am sitting and meditating over "For Philip Guston" here and it has been a wonderfully illuminating experience. And taking a short one and half hour nap before viewing this really has been helpful. I really love the way that flute pushes its way through the chromatic changes as the percussion trails behind with the piano sections... it's like watching a very slow glacier move towards the ocean and into the great wide open. So poetic this strong imagery.
> 
> Question now is how does this relate to Philip Guston's artwork. I have yet to derive the connection fully but I will try. More listening thoughts to come later on as the piece progresses.


Here is the video for the selection I played yesterday afternoon so this is part of my reconstruction here:


----------



## Sloe

Albert7 said:


> Meanwhile schoenbergiantea shares us this hilarious graph and I have no clue where he found this specimen?!?
> 
> View attachment 66150


That is a classical example of how to lie with statistics. While the murder rates have fallen by 1/7 the staples are much shorter so it looks like the murder rates in 2011 are only 1/7 of the murders in 2006. Then what is considered murder?


----------



## Albert7

Astonishingly I am surprised at the fact that I have an audience here.  I know that this was meant to be a legacy for my daughter but it moves my heart to see that people hopefully are enjoying the journey in life with me.

In the listening room, dedalus and I are still here while I am chilling out to this wonderful track here. This is the only ballet that Feldman composed and he has two versions of this piece.






Update: musicrom1 joins us here now.


----------



## Albert7

Sloe said:


> That is a classical example of how to lie with statistics. While the murder rates have fallen by 1/7 the staples are much shorter so it looks like the murder rates in 2011 are only 1/7 of the murders in 2006. Then what is considered murder?


I agree... Statistics are never reliable in fact. I know that it's crucial to use critical thinking to look behind the mask  when it comes to these things.


----------



## Albert7

This morning I decided to take a half-day break from working with server maintenance at home and kick back with my Marine friend John and my dad. We went downtown to City Creek Mall to the MacDonalds because it was cheap. The chicken nuggets I had for lunch were awful in fact. Maybe John got a better meal than I did.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Albert7

Victory, I actually managed to get my dad out of the house to exercise because he HATES walking. So John and I helped him to get over to Greywhale CD Exchange near the University of Utah campus. I actually found a used Helene Grimaud CD which I believe is her first on DG label. I still hate that album cover by the way... the soft focus with the cliche of religious aura. Ugh, just show Grimaud as the cute button that she is and not some proto-angel sentimental type of shebang. And John and I joked around the rap vinyl section too when I pulled out the Wu-Tang Clan's first album as a prank on him. Powell found a opera on CD which he put on hold.


----------



## Albert7

In the listening room with dedalus, musicrom, musicrom1, and myself loving this rendition of Mahler finally.






Update: mahlerian joins us in the room.

Update update: trazom is now here.

Update x 3: musicrom and musicrom1 are gone now.

Update x 4: trazom left the room. mahlerian is leaving after the movement is over.


----------



## Albert7

It is glorious because I got a chance to meet up with John this morning. I hope that he can make it over to my dad's place for dinner and a beer tonight.

By the way, I am drinking a ginger ale right now... also thinking about how poorly Marine veterans are treated for serving our country. John gets NOTHING from our government for everything he helped our country do. I feel saddened. Equal treatment please.


----------



## Albert7

Just woke up from my accidental nap and things are good in the listening room with dedalus, flutey, and myself here.






update: mahlerian and spy just entered the room just now.


----------



## Albert7

flutey just playing her piece in the listening room with dedalus, flutey, mahlerian, spy, and myself here... a wonderful choice indeed.






Update: hojicha just joined us here in fact in the room.


----------



## Albert7

hojicha is playing this wonderful piece in our secret room with dedalus, flutey, hojicha, mahlerian, and myself here.






I am drinking a Blue Moon Belgian white ale here in the meantime while doing iTunes backup and server maintenance.

Update: trazom joins us here.


----------



## Albert7

Hilarious lines from the dark side here... going blank indeed.

[7:55 PM] mahlerian: Trazom, you missed Shostakovich's Twelfth!
[7:55 PM] trazom: oh NO
[7:55 PM] hojicha: http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## Albert7

trazom's request here with dedalus, flutey, hojicha, mahlerian, trazom, and myself in the secret room.






Update: spy just joined us in the room.


----------



## Albert7

spy requests this piece in the secret room with dedalus, flutey, hojicha, mahlerian, raffcultists, spy, trazom, and myself.






update: whatdothebearssay just arrived on the scene.


----------



## Albert7

I put up this most wonderful Feldman piece dedicated to de Kooning which I really relish here... very resonant tones here in the secret lair. With dedalus, flutey, mahlerian, raffcultists, trazom, whatdothebearsay, and myself here.






update: septimaltritone has joined us tonight.

update update: mahlerian leaves the room. We have a septimaltritone1 as well now.


----------



## Albert7

septimaltritone1337 puts this lovely clip for us in the listening room with dedalus, flutey, septimaltritone1337, septimaltritone, trazom, and myself.






Update: septimaltritone just left the room.


----------



## Albert7

I am puzzled where bear went off for the evening. Did he abandon us in the middle of septimaltritone's piece because he was offended by postmodernism? Maybe sometime he will return back however.


----------



## Albert7

flutey puts this lovely clip here for the listening room with dedalus, flutey, musicromsky, trazom, and myself.

Very elegant and exquisite.


----------



## Albert7

Thanks to dedalus for featuring this rather exquisite piece here. With dedalus, flutey, musicromsky, and myself.


----------



## Albert7

Diary is concluded here. I have continued it elsewhere.


----------

